# Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap?



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I decided to ask this question *"Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap when they cruise?"* on a new thread when I seen Dirk Diglers thread about Best chicano rap song to cruise to. I've always wondered this when I would go to cruise nights, car shows, crenshaw, see cruising videos on youtube that people upload or when I would see a lowrider on the streets bumpin. Majority of the time I would hear black rap and not chicano rap coming from a hispanic persons low-low. Why is that? I mean dont get me wrong cus I bump both black rap & chicano rap. Because if it sounds good to me, I'll bump it. But majority of the time I bump Chicano Rap whether Im lowriding or not. But back to my question...

*For example: Would you rather bump this...
*




*Or this when you cruise...
*


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i only have one cd its spm till i die i play it over and over. on my one 6x9.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

There are not many talented chicano rappers. I can't name one who has put anything out recently.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

to be honest chicano rappers suck


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I bump a mix of chicano, west coast, old school, gangsta rap, type shit when I bang hiphop. Maybe spm, latino velvet, or some dre, short, or spice 1,
Lil rob n2deep baby bash, ugk . Just to give u a look at my stylo.
That's when its rap. Plus I like oldies soft rock rnb, and much more


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cause mexican rappers suck hella ass its like everyone of those jackasses grows up aspiring to be Frost that they do everything like he does to the point where its the same generic beats,lyrics and style. rather bump soulja boy than to listen to that horseshit.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> I decided to ask this question *"Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap when they cruise?"* on a new thread when I seen Dirk Diglers thread about Best chicano rap song to cruise to. I've always wondered this when I would go to cruise nights, car shows, crenshaw, see cruising videos on youtube that people upload or when I would see a lowrider on the streets bumpin. Majority of the time I would hear black rap and not chicano rap coming from a hispanic persons low-low. Why is that? I mean dont get me wrong cus I bump both black rap & chicano rap. Because if it sounds good to me, I'll bump it. But majority of the time I bump Chicano Rap whether Im lowriding or not. But back to my question...
> 
> *For example: Would you rather bump this...
> *
> ...



And of the two vids. Regardless of race, I was diggin the second one more


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> to be honest chicano rappers suck


There's a lot that suck. But plenty of badass ones. Spm one of the best and realest rappers alive. And chicano rappers do it on our own.
No major label mostly, except for a few in recent decade. U have to under stand most are doing own production vs most black rapper u kno of are mainstream and major label , plenty of top producers , ghostwriters and more goes into it. Of course this depends on who u listen to as well


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I decided to ask this question *"Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap when they cruise?"* on a new thread when I seen Dirk Diglers thread about Best chicano rap song to cruise to. I've always wondered this when I would go to cruise nights, car shows, crenshaw, see cruising videos on youtube that people upload or when I would see a lowrider on the streets bumpin. Majority of the time I would hear black rap and not chicano rap coming from a hispanic persons low-low. Why is that? I mean dont get me wrong cus I bump both black rap & chicano rap. Because if it sounds good to me, I'll bump it. But majority of the time I bump Chicano Rap whether Im lowriding or not. But back to my question...
> 
> *For example: Would you rather bump this...
> *
> ...



Nipsey Hussle


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> There's a lot that suck. But plenty of badass ones. Spm one of the best and realest rappers alive. And chicano rappers do it on our own.
> No major label mostly, except for a few in recent decade. U have to under stand most are doing own production vs *most black rapper u kno of are mainstream and major label* , plenty of top producers , ghostwriters and more goes into it. Of course this depends on who u listen to as well


and most arent theyre just that good at producing


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

supersporting88 said:


> There are not many talented chicano rappers. I can't name one who has put anything out recently.


I agree that there are some that are not that good. But its the exact same thing with black rappers too.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> to be honest chicano rappers suck


why do you think that?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> I bump a mix of chicano, west coast, old school, gangsta rap, type shit when I bang hiphop. Maybe spm, latino velvet, or some dre, short, or spice 1,
> Lil rob n2deep baby bash, ugk . Just to give u a look at my stylo.
> That's when its rap. Plus I like oldies soft rock rnb, and much more


I agree with all of these too. I bump too short, snoop dogg, mc eiht, biggie smalls, jay-z, proper dos, brownside, lil rob, oldies, old school, slow jams, spanish music like vicente fernandez, and my list goes on...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol, if I lolow, why should I have to bump chicano rap?Most do suck.And I don't play spm!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> cause mexican rappers suck hella ass its like everyone of those jackasses grows up aspiring to be Frost that they do everything like he does to the point where its the same generic beats,lyrics and style. rather bump soulja boy than to listen to that horseshit.


Give an example of how everyone tries to be just like Frost. And if you wanna play soulja boy then thats all on you. you have the right to do so. Give a fuck how gay that is. THATS ALL YOU...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol, if I lolow, why should I have to bump chicano rap?Most do suck.And I don't play spm!


Im not saying you have to. And alot of them do suck. ( spm being one of them ) All I was asking is why do people prefer black rap over chicano rap. If there is some that you do like then dont be ashamed to say that you like that to bump that type of music.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Nipsey Hussle


Cool. Aint nothing wrong with that. I just wanna know why that one from the two?


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you heard Chicano rap??? Point blank its horrible, I don't bump as much rap music like I use too guess IM getting older.....Got some good smooth Sade in the deck now.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BigLos said:


> Im not saying you have to. And alot of them do suck. ( spm being one of them ) All I was asking is why do people prefer black rap over chicano rap. If there is some that you do like then dont be ashamed to say that you like that to bump that type of music.


Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol joke^


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigLos said:


> Give an example of how everyone tries to be just like Frost. And if you wanna play soulja boy then thats all on you. you have the right to do so. Give a fuck how gay that is. THATS ALL YOU...


if you cant hear it in the shit you listen to then youre tone deaf , and i dont listen to souljah boy :thumbsup:
i listen to hip hop not them rancholo ass ******


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!


lol. Its idiots like SERIO that fuck up the whole chicano rap name.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> if you cant hear it in the shit you listen to then youre tone deaf , and i dont listen to souljah boy :thumbsup:
> i listen to hip hop not them rancholo ass ******


you failed to prove your point by not giving an example. Are you even hispanic or latino or however you wanna put it? If you are, then its sad to see you refer to your own people as "******". And if you're not raza then why are you hating? Everyone is welcome to post their comments no matter what your race is. If you dont like chicano rap then give a good reason why. Dont just come on here talking shit saying "They suck period". Give an example of why you think that. And if you do like it, then post up a songs that you bump when you lowride.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

been bumping this


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Chicano rap=fail


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> been bumping this


If thats what you like then thats what you like. Im not bangin on anybody with this thread. Im just posting up what chicano rap music that I bump. And everyone can post up what they like. Its all good.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ALOT OF THESE CHICANO RAPPERS WANNA BANG THEIR HOOD THROUGH OUT THEIR WHOLE CD, I DONT BLAME THEM FOR BEING PROUD, BUT YOU GOTTA MAKE MUSIC EVERYONE WILL BUMP, I WONT ROLL AROUND BUMPING MUSIC BANGIN SUMONE ELSE'S HOOD.:nono:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> and most arent theyre just that good at producing


Well happy perez produces for lot of mainstream music. Singers rappers .just so u know of a great chicano producer


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> I agree with all of these too. I bump too short, snoop dogg, mc eiht, biggie smalls, jay-z, proper dos, brownside, lil rob, oldies, old school, slow jams, spanish music like vicente fernandez, and my list goes on...


Good shit homie. How bout g fellas, knightowl, don cisco,
E40, 50, mac dre. Los reileros. Los tigres, los huricanes


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Have you heard Chicano rap??? Point blank its horrible, I don't bump as much rap music like I use too guess IM getting older.....Got some good smooth Sade in the deck now.


Damn sade is the shit.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> ALOT OF THESE CHICANO RAPPERS WANNA BANG THEIR HOOD THROUGH OUT THEIR WHOLE CD, I DONT BLAME THEM FOR BEING PROUD, BUT YOU GOTTA MAKE MUSIC EVERYONE WILL BUMP, I WONT ROLL AROUND BUMPING MUSIC BANGIN SUMONE ELSE'S HOOD.:nono:


That's true, I don't bump super gangster chicano rap.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok being as werw all lowriders. This is a good chicano rap song.
But I'm on cell cant Put in you tube. Can someone post 
Latino velvet the remedy is the name


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> ALOT OF THESE CHICANO RAPPERS WANNA BANG THEIR HOOD THROUGH OUT THEIR WHOLE CD, I DONT BLAME THEM FOR BEING PROUD, BUT YOU GOTTA MAKE MUSIC EVERYONE WILL BUMP, I WONT ROLL AROUND BUMPING MUSIC BANGIN SUMONE ELSE'S HOOD.:nono:







I hear you. But when this song first came out I bet there were alot of people bumpin it and IDK if anyone realized that they were bumpin a song that was talking shit on the Long beach mexican street gang. When you bump alot of black rap such as snoop, game, eazy-e, lil wayne, etc, etc. they bang there hood on their tracks all day too but people still bump it. So whats the difference?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> Ok being as werw all lowriders. This is a good chicano rap song.
> But I'm on cell cant Put in you tube. Can someone post
> Latino velvet the remedy is the name






there you go homie


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Everyone can bump this song right here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayeee you can't have aztec murals, and be raza if you don't bump firme rolas..Me personally I bang oldies in the ranfla


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayeee you can't have aztec murals, and be raza if you don't bump firme rolas..Me personally I bang oldies in the ranfla


Damn homie. That's one my fav oldie chicano rap songs


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> Damn homie. That's one my fav oldie chicano rap songs


mine too 

ayyeeee psycho realm is my fav group






this bangs hard in the ranfla as well


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigLos said:


> you failed to prove your point by not giving an example. Are you even hispanic or latino or however you wanna put it? If you are, then its sad to see you refer to your own people as "******". And if you're not raza then why are you hating? Everyone is welcome to post their comments no matter what your race is. If you dont like chicano rap then give a good reason why. Dont just come on here talking shit saying "They suck period". Give an example of why you think that. And if you do like it, then post up a songs that you bump when you lowride.


my reason was obvious and it becomes even more obvious the more horseshit you keep posting. im hispanic, im not raza but even some of your raza thinks that music is shit.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like another blacks vs mexican topics..just silliness.who cares what playing in another mans ride...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> my reason was obvious and it becomes even more obvious the more horseshit you keep posting. im hispanic, im not raza but even some of your raza thinks that music is shit.






wow. that is sad how you have so much hate coming out of you. You just love to talk shit. I noticed that this thread isnt the only one where you're running your mouth. Its ok though. You have to live with yourself for the rest of your life. I only have to deal with you here on layitlow. No big deal. It doesnt stop me and it wont stop me from posting these videos on this thread. Haters gonna hate...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> sounds like another blacks vs mexican topics..just silliness.who cares what playing in another mans ride...


this has nothing to do with blacks vs. mexicans at all. If you dont wanna add something to this thread, then stay out. simple as that.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> mine too
> 
> ayyeeee psycho realm is my fav group
> 
> ...


good ass music right here homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

BigLos said:


> good ass music right here homie :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> There's a lot that suck. But plenty of badass ones. Spm one of the best and realest rappers alive. And chicano rappers do it on our own.
> No major label mostly, except for a few in recent decade. U have to under stand most are doing own production vs most black rapper u kno of are mainstream and major label , plenty of top producers , ghostwriters and more goes into it. Of course this depends on who u listen to as well


smp is ALRIGHT,but ill give you that one. Now as for the rest of them, if there not good at doin there own producing then they need to do what the black rappers did, find some one who is.


On another note, all chicano rap does sound the same, just like spanish music.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> smp is ALRIGHT,but ill give you that one. Now as for the rest of them,* if there not good at doin there own producing then they need to do what the black rappers did, find some one who is.
> 
> *
> On another note, all chicano rap does sound the same, just like spanish music.


I agree with you on that one.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigLos said:


> why do you think that?


There is no originality in chicano rap, they all sound the same. Is like there scared to get out kid frost an lil robs shadow. Aside from that there beats are weak, lyrics are weak. An I always get a kick out of there album covers lol. You got the same old english font across the top, couple bald essays with gloves n locs on chillin on a low low you kno they don't own. Oh an of course a bandanna


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> smp is ALRIGHT,but ill give you that one. Now as for the rest of them, if there not good at doin there own producing then they need to do what the black rappers did, find some one who is.
> 
> 
> *On another note, all chicano rap does sound the same, just like spanish music*.


theres alot of music out there that sounds the same in different genres, not just chicano rap. Alot of Lil wayne and drake music sound the same.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

BigLos said:


> this has nothing to do with blacks vs. mexicans at all. If you dont wanna add something to this thread, then stay out. simple as that.


*****, you basically asked: "Hey ese, why you bangin those ****** instead of listenin to people who look like you?" Grow a pair, boss up and.say if you had a piece of original recipe fried chicken cooked to perfection, sanitary and all next to a smelly old bacteria filled torta you'd eat the torta bc its latino inspired.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> sounds like another blacks vs mexican topics..just silliness.who cares what playing in another mans ride...


:uh:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> There is no originality in chicano rap, they all sound the same. Is like there scared to get out kid frost an lil robs shadow. Aside from that there beats are weak, lyrics are weak. An I always get a kick out of there album covers lol. You got the same old english font across the top, couple bald essays with gloves n locs on chillin on a low low you kno they don't own. Oh an of course a bandanna


same goes for the black rappers that are trying to come up. like that new music video bitches aint shit by YG. them fools are riding around in those lowlowslike if they own them. And theyre hangin out with a bunch of bloods like if they do that on a daily basis. You know that they dont. Them fools made a couple million dollars selling albums already. You know theyre not bangin anymore so why rap about it and act like they still do?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigLos said:


> theres alot of music out there that sounds the same in different genres, not just chicano rap. Alot of Lil wayne and drake music sound the same.


True, but I doubt that any of them have as many that sound alike as much as chicano rap an spanish


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> *****, you basically asked: "Hey ese, why you bangin those ****** instead of listenin to people who look like you?" Grow a pair, boss up and.say if you had a piece of original recipe fried chicken cooked to perfection, sanitary and all next to a smelly old bacteria filled torta you'd eat the torta bc its latino inspired.


You trying to stir up some racial shit by twisting my words around. Keep trying, it wont work...


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I stick to oldies, old school and some chicano rap and some old school black rap. I honestly can't stand any of that crap that these youngsters(I'm 38) put on blast and call rap these days. But I guess that's just the generation gap.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> True, but I doubt that any of them have as many that sound alike as much as chicano rap an spanish


I wouldnt be able to tell you if thats true or not. Like I said, the majority of the music I play is chicano rap.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I stick to oldies, old school and some chicano rap and some old school black rap. I honestly can't stand any of that crap that these youngsters(I'm 38) put on blast and call rap these days. But I guess that's just the generation gap.


I agree.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigLos said:


> I wouldnt be able to tell you if thats true or not. Like I said, the majority of the music I play is chicano rap.


i listen to a wide range of music, rap(white-black-chicano), oldies, country, jazz, raggae, ect.. only thing i cant get the hang of is spanish :dunno:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I wouldnt be able to tell you if thats true or not. Like I said, the majority of the music I play is chicano rap.


The way I see it is, chicano rap has it's divisions simply cuz of the gang affiliation over the Norte/Sur crap. I doubt many raza in L.A. bump Big Tone, Lil Raider or Lil Coner. Just like I don't hear much raza up here bumpin Frost, Proper Dos or Lil Rob. I don't gang bang no more, so I listen to whatever sounds good. But it has it's divisions still.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> The way I see it is, chicano rap has it's divisions simply cuz of the gang affiliation over the Norte/Sur crap. I doubt many raza in L.A. bump Big Tone, Lil Raider or Lil Coner. Just like I don't hear much raza up here bumpin Frost, Proper Dos or Lil Rob. I don't gang bang no more, so I listen to whatever sounds good. But it has it's divisions still.


Yup agree wit u most aint to good anyway but have heard a couple of chicano rap songs that sound pretty gd but if u get caught hearing chicano rap everybody gonna think u a southsider


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> The way I see it is, chicano rap has it's divisions simply cuz of the gang affiliation over the Norte/Sur crap. I doubt many raza in L.A. bump Big Tone, Lil Raider or Lil Coner. Just like I don't hear much raza up here bumpin Frost, Proper Dos or Lil Rob. I don't gang bang no more, so I listen to whatever sounds good. But it has it's divisions still.


You are absolutely right about it being devided. (Sur/Norte) And it will never change. Thats why I said chicano rap. I meant all chicano rap put together From Cali, to Arizona, to Texas, to Where ever the artist might be from. Plus Im noticing that alot of people are misinterpreting my question and taking it as a Racial feud. Its didnt mean it be like that. But fuck it what can you do.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Yup agree wit u most aint to good anyway but have heard a couple of chicano rap songs that sound pretty gd but if u get caught hearing chicano rap everybody gonna think u a southsider


But not all chicano rap is southside rap.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> You are absolutely right about it being devided. (Sur/Norte) And it will never change. Thats why I said chicano rap. I meant all chicano rap put together From Cali, to Arizona, to Texas, to Where ever the artist might be from. Plus Im noticing that alot of people are misinterpreting my question and taking it as a Racial feud. Its didnt mean it be like that. But fuck it what can you do.


I get what you mean about this topic. Gente needs to support gente, and I will usually pick chicano rap first. But I guess some people feel different.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I get what you mean about this topic. Gente needs to support gente, and I will usually pick chicano rap first. But I guess some people feel different.


Exactly. And Im ok with people feeling the way they do about it. I just wanted to know why exactly. And I wanted to show them that not all chicano rap is garbage. There is some talent out there. I just wanted to share a lil' bit of it with everyone.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> Exactly. And Im ok with people feeling the way they do about it. I just wanted to know why exactly. And I wanted to show them that not all chicano rap is garbage. There is some talent out there. I just wanted to share a lil' bit of it with everyone.


Orale homie, it's all we can do. Que no?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Orale homie, it's all we can do. Que no?


uffin: yup.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

I guess its just where, when, and how u grew up. I have a wide range of music I play in my car. It goes from rodney o to chalino sanchez to ccr to payaso to brad paisley (country) to notorious big. Idgaf about what people think, I listen to what I feel like because its what my brain thinks sounds good, not cuz the lowlows are bumpin it.


And norte rap sucks point blank. I cannot relate to weird beats and words that don't flow.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

gervais_85 said:


> I guess its just where, when, and how u grew up. I have a wide range of music I play in my car. It goes from rodney o to chalino sanchez to ccr to payaso to brad paisley (country) to notorious big. Idgaf about what people think, I listen to what I feel like because its what my brain thinks sounds good, not cuz the lowlows are bumpin it.


Hell yeah. I listen to anything my ear likes. Mostly that's west coast g funk from back in the day (late 80's-mid 90's). But I listen to _everything_. From Mozart to Eazy muthaphukkin E, and a little bit of everything in between. English, Spanish, or no lyrics at all.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's some raza that goes hard tho:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> That's true, I don't bump super gangster chicano rap.


fool said super gangster :biggrin:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm black, and i like some Latino /Chicano appears. Latino velvet was my ish back in the day, big pun, Cypress Hill, fat Joe, Chino xl, and some of the northern Cali appears, Texas has some heat too....but the southern rappers from LA ..I just can't get with it...mainly because the majority of cats I heard can't rap or stay on beat..jmo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> sounds like another blacks vs mexican topics..just silliness.who cares what playing in another mans ride...


no just another fucking idealist trying to shove shit down peoples throat


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That was terrible



JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> been bumping this


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> That was terrible


 post one?I don't care for the gang stuff, but I still like the song.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd say 90% of the songs already posted was better than this, too much autotune killed it. I'm not into picking sides, but I have a hard time feeling Norte rap.

I think Psycho Realm makes more political and intellectual music than shit to cruise to but I bump this song on the regular.









JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> post one?I don't care for the gang stuff, but I still like the song.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood. 
the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


yep:thumbsup:.... and the same reason theres not many chicanos in football basketball ect...THERE USUALLY NOT GOOD AT IT


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Amen, Brenton Wood is making a second career out of that.



Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

why does it matter....:dunno:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

What a fuckin stupid topic......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap /* slash oldies remake*. that shit usually always sucks ass.


x10000000000. When people talk about Chicano rap.That's the first thing that come's to my head.^


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> There is no originality in chicano rap, they all sound the same. Is like there scared to get out kid frost an lil robs shadow. Aside from that there beats are weak, lyrics are weak. An I always get a kick out of there album covers lol. You got the same old english font across the top, couple bald essays with gloves n locs on chillin on a low low you kno they don't own. Oh an of course a bandanna


Ur only describing mexican gangster west coast rap. There's more chicano rap than that. Not all are eses. Baby bash for instance has great style lyrics and beats. And again one the top producers is chicano happy perez look him up.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> theres alot of music out there that sounds the same in different genres, not just chicano rap. Alot of Lil wayne and drake music sound the same.


No shit. Everyone souns autotuned, how og is that


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

And so u kno, if chicano rappers suck then how nbk have #1 billboard hits


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I'm black, and i like some Latino /Chicano appears. Latino velvet was my ish back in the day, big pun, Cypress Hill, fat Joe, Chino xl, and some of the northern Cali appears, Texas has some heat too....but the southern rappers from LA ..I just can't get with it...mainly because the majority of cats I heard can't rap or stay on beat..jmo


Bro latino velvet still goes hard. Cop the new album , the camp is back


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chicano rappers suck culo big time. I live my people but we ain't meant to rap that's why.


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

as soon as you call yourself a "Chicano Rapper" your music sounds like traSH.. Kid frost, Proper Dos, Cypress Hill are rapers that are hispanic..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:shocked: rapers


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> :shocked: rapers


SPM the South Park Molester


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


:yessad: YES SIR. THAT SHIT SUCKS.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I bump corridos if its spanish,english yea I hardly can think of any good rappers.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


True, although Lil Rob has made some good ones imo


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

A lot of LA Chicano rap sounds like terrible Mc Eight mixed with Frost! Not all like Ese Hectic is pretty tight! I do like Chicano rap from Texas, it's a whole different type of delivery with a smooth lyrical style. But a lot of new Blacc rappers are just as horrible. Relying on beats more than lyrics!

But can you answer why more Latinos play Blacc Oldies more than Latin Oldies, Why the Chi Lites over Los Tigres del Norte?


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> yep:thumbsup:.... and the same reason theres not many chicanos in football basketball ect...THERE USUALLY NOT GOOD AT IT


Speak for yourself. I was an all city defensive end/defensive tackle and played at Sacramento state. I was supposed to go to Stanford but tore my knee up. My son is an up and coming player, he has played for the Sacramento Raiders(J.R. Midgets division) for the past two years. I'm hoping he hits it big in High school.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> what i have noticed is the subject is usually the same, just a different neighborhood.
> the worst has gotta be the chicano rap / slash oldies remake. that shit usually always sucks ass.


Well I always though P Diddy sucked major verga, cuz he always was using some old school beat, and he is black. Just because some fool is black, doesn't make him a good rapper.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Well I always though P Diddy sucked major verga, cuz he always was using some old school beat, and he is black. Just because some fool is black, doesn't make him a good rapper.


Yuuuup!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I know this song was made using an old school beat but Ive always liked it from the start. I feel that he raps from the heart. The whole album was the shit. And for those who dont know, they were signed to RUTHLESS RECORDS. So I know Eazy-E saw some kind of talent in this group.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a rapper from New Mexico.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

*i been bumpin this one its tight*

[video]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EnY_RjJsrbM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

[video]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EnY_RjJsrbM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

There's rap and there's hip hop. Most So Cal Latin artists fall into the rap category. Rap=Cookie Cutter music. Same shit different artist appealing to a target group for cheese. In order to break mould some Latino (Mexican specifically) is gonna have to start making some club bangers. Latin Raggaeton is going strong in the east...wonder why....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Well I always though P Diddy sucked major verga, cuz he always was using some old school beat, and he is black. Just because some fool is black, doesn't make him a good rapper.


yeah damn right he sucks thats no secret. Im talking about using 'OLDIES' not old school beats. Besides who gives a shit what you listen to in your car. If you listen to Barry Manilow I dont give a shit, thats all on you. What I think is funny is fools getting butt hurt whenever someone says chicano rap sucks lol.

What really confuses me is the 'Sureno rap' that talks shit about blacks, talking all that mayate shit. If you are so 'razafied', then what are you doing rapping? copying black culture lol.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Have you heard Chicano rap??? Point blank its horrible, I don't bump as much rap music like I use too guess IM getting older.....Got some good smooth Sade in the deck now.


:thumbsdown: yeah maybe some but not all. just like all music some is good some is bad.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

%candy mobile% said:


> :thumbsdown: yeah maybe some but not all. just like all music some is good some is bad.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

BigLos said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

%candy mobile% said:


> :thumbsdown: yeah maybe some but not all. just like all music some is good some is bad.


:yes:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

pitbull166 said:


> A lot of LA Chicano rap sounds like terrible Mc Eight mixed with Frost! Not all like Ese Hectic is pretty tight! I do like Chicano rap from Texas, it's a whole different type of delivery with a smooth lyrical style. But a lot of new Blacc rappers are just as horrible. Relying on beats more than lyrics!
> 
> But can you answer why more Latinos play Blacc Oldies more than Latin Oldies, *Why the Chi Lites over Los Tigres del Norte*?


It might be because theyre 3rd 4th or even 5th generation born & raised in the states and theyre parents and grandparents didnt play spanish music or spoke spanish in the household. So its not a surprise that theyre not gonna listen to something that they dont understand.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

It seems that this topic is really pissing off some heads up in here. It doesnt make me mad or upset that people say that chicano rap sucks. Not at all. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. All I was asking was WHY DOES RAZA PREFER BLACK RAP OVER CHICANO RAP? AND WHY? And fools took that question to a whole other level. I couldve wrote the title differently and still had people giving the same responses. When in reality I was asking my own hispanic race for their answers. But I did say everyone was also welcome to give their input on the subject. But it seems that just because I wrote Black rap, people got very offensive. Its kind of fucked up to say that if chicano rap is so 'razafied' then why are they trying to copy the black culture. That exact same question can be placed under 'Why do latin oldies if black oldies were already being made'. Music is just Music. Its just another way that people can express themselves. So if a black man (nwa, ice cube,game) and a white man (vanilla ice, eminem, insane clown posse) can do it, why not a hispanic man? I do understand that chicano rap talks shit about certain black people but black rap also talks shit about hispanics. So it makes no difference. Its like trying to say that its okay for the black man to talk shit about whoever he wants and its okay, but if a hispanic man says one bad thing about a black man...then it becomes a big deal. Now thats shits funny to me.

Well now that I pretty much heard everyones opinions. Im just posting up the chicano rap that I bump. Im just showing my people some love for the music they make. If you dont like it, then cool. No love lost. I know some people do and some people might like a song or two that I'll post up and it will open up a whole new genre of music for them. And thats how music gets popular. By trying something new. Styles have come a long way from gangsta rap with dickies & plain white Ts to dirrty south rap with saggy-baggy jeans & air force ones to every new rapper with skinny pants & tight V-neck shirts.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hispanics can rap, mexicans just suck at it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BigLos said:


> It seems that this topic is really pissing off some heads up in here. It doesnt make me mad or upset that people say that chicano rap sucks. Not at all. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. All I was asking was WHY DOES RAZA PREFER BLACK RAP OVER CHICANO RAP? AND WHY? And fools took that question to a whole other level. I couldve wrote the title differently and still had people giving the same responses. When in reality I was asking my own hispanic race for their answers. But I did say everyone was also welcome to give their input on the subject. But it seems that just because I wrote Black rap, people got very offensive. *Its kind of fucked up to say that if chicano rap is so 'razafied' then why are they trying to copy the black culture.* That exact same question can be placed under 'Why do latin oldies if black oldies were already being made'. Music is just Music. Its just another way that people can express themselves. So if a black man (nwa, ice cube,game) and a white man (vanilla ice, eminem, insane clown posse) can do it, why not a hispanic man? *I do understand that chicano rap talks shit about certain black people but black rap also talks shit about hispanics. So it makes no difference.* Its like trying to say that its okay for the black man to talk shit about whoever he wants and its okay, but if a hispanic man says one bad thing about a black man...then it becomes a big deal. Now thats shits funny to me.


in regards to highlighted part 1. dont play dumb  - I said that about 'Sureno Rap'. -Sureno rap stresses to distance raza from anything considered "Mayate" but they are rapping themselves :shocked:

in regards to highlighted part 2.Surano rap entices the so called Brown Vs. Black violence race war shit in L.A. - I dont hear black rappers making songs focussing on violence towards hispanic people in L.A. infact, quite a few Los Angeles black rappers want to collaborate with hispanic emcees.


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

Check out some of Hi-Tones shit...hes a chicano rapper but not a cholo...his shit is pretty dope...i cant post vids from youtube...but he has some bad ass songs..Tattoos and money is sick...check him out...if i could post pics I would..alot of shit is on youtube


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REACH_19 said:


> Check out some of Hi-Tones shit...hes a chicano rapper but not a cholo...his shit is pretty dope...i cant post vids from youtube...but he has some bad ass songs..*Tattoos and money is sick*...check him out...if i could post pics I would..alot of shit is on youtube


hes pretty dope. but that track was bullshit.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Biglos , who was offended ? I don't think anyone said anything about brown.copying black...I don't think one brother came here with that attitude, or made a statement about racism or any of that...I think you're being a little too sensitive. You made this thread homie....folks have their likes and dislikes...me personal , I don't like southern LA Cholo rap..I.also don't like a lot of the new rap..jmo


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> And so u kno, if chicano rappers suck then how nbk have #1 billboard hits


nbk,baby bash, pitbull got #1 billboard hits not because there music...the bitches buy all there shit


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Skim said:


> yeah damn right he sucks thats no secret. Im talking about using 'OLDIES' not old school beats. Besides who gives a shit what you listen to in your car. If you listen to Barry Manilow I dont give a shit, thats all on you. What I think is funny is fools getting butt hurt whenever someone says chicano rap sucks lol.
> 
> What really confuses me is the 'Sureno rap' that talks shit about blacks, talking all that mayate shit. If you are so 'razafied', then what are you doing rapping? copying black culture lol.


That's the main turn off I have with sureno rap music...It's like a Klan rally...also they all sound alike...there is a lot of brown brothers with talent, but that sureno racist shit gotta go.....maybe that is cool for SOCAL, but in the Midwest, south and east , we all get along....and that is what hip hop is all about


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with people on both sides of this question. I prefer *old school* rap, from Dr.Dre,Easy E. to Lighter Shade of Brown,Proper Dos. These new rap groups Chicano or Black, it will have no play time on my stereo..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> nbk,baby bash, pitbull got #1 billboard hits not because there music...the bitches buy all there shit


Nasty boy click ..now that's old school


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

maximus63 said:


> I agree with people on both sides of this question. I prefer *old school* rap, from Dr.Dre,Easy E. to Lighter Shade of Brown,Proper Dos. These new rap groups Chicano or Black, it will have no play time on my stereo..



I agree . I think the main turn off with Cholo rap is that it.all sounds alike...just like mainstream rap....give me some oldschool Latino velvet or UGK.all.day


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When I was a teen,lil rob ,mr shadow,knightowl,cali life style were the shitt their only problem is now they all sound the same and same lyrics . But thats with almost 90% of music now


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*all new black music fucking sucks. i never bump that bullshit in the ride. the only thing thats cool about new black music, is that its easy to grind on some females at the club. but other than that its wack!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

90'S HIP HOP OWNED SHIT. /END TOPIC


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Skim said:


> in regards to highlighted part 1. dont play dumb  - I said that about 'Sureno Rap'. -Sureno rap stresses to distance raza from anything considered "Mayate" but they are rapping themselves :shocked:
> 
> in regards to highlighted part 2.Surano rap entices the so called Brown Vs. Black violence race war shit in L.A. - I dont hear black rappers making songs focussing on violence towards hispanic people in L.A. infact, quite a few Los Angeles black rappers want to collaborate with hispanic emcees.


How am I playing dumb? All I did was respond to what you wrote. Period. Tha Eastsidaz "I luv it" song that I posted was talking shit about the mexican gang. Not throughout the whole song but it was mentioned. Theres also Hispanic rappers wanting to collaborate with black rappers too. And it has been done from Knightowl hooking up with Dresta the gangsta and Leicy Loc, Mr. shadow and suga free, and the list goes on. I dont see a problem with both races hooking up to make good music.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

There's sureno rappers that don't say the same thing over and over. Conejo don't say the same thing over and over, neither does capone from latino jam. Mr shadow doesn't either, and a lot of his newer stuff are his own beats.

All the reGAYton music sounds the same. Fuck baby bash, fuck nbk whatever their name is. 

The reason I say fuck baby bash, is because that makeup wearer changed his name so no one would connect him to spm. And he jumped from group to group. Stay loyal to who got u famous (dope house). And nb whatever sucks cuz they use the zapp and roger voice box waaaaay too much. I went to a concert and got a li faded and those lame-o's came on and I fell asleep in the stands their shit was so boring. 
And the reason frost, lsob, latino velvet, n2deep all sound different, was that they were the only ones doin it at the time. They were makin songs hopin one would pop off. Have u ever listened to any of their 3rd or 4th albums? They sound the same with the exception of the hit single on that album


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

And don't forget snoops song vato. Same thing. And I forgot who did the interview (I think it was charlie row campo) one of them explains on why they are against black rappers.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Does mr caphony count as chicano rap? He's pakistani posin as a cholo. I'm just curious.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I guess we can all *AGREE TO DISAGREE*.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> yeah damn right he sucks thats no secret. Im talking about using 'OLDIES' not old school beats. Besides who gives a shit what you listen to in your car. If you listen to Barry Manilow I dont give a shit, thats all on you. What I think is funny is fools getting butt hurt whenever someone says chicano rap sucks lol.
> 
> What really confuses me is the 'Sureno rap' that talks shit about blacks, talking all that mayate shit. If you are so 'razafied', then what are you doing rapping? copying black culture lol.


Well I'm open minded and I listen to all kinds of music, hell I love some 80's music. Music to me is all about hearing a good song and just going with it. There is so much good music out there, but sadly for the good there is the bad. Bad music knows no racial or color boundry.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

gervais_85 said:


> And don't forget snoops song vato. Same thing. And I forgot who did the interview (I think it was charlie row campo) one of them explains on why they are against black rappers.


I forgot all about that one song "vato". He clearly says that the vatos are his enemies and the end of his verse. And it was chino grande from charlie row campo in that interview, youre right.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

gervais_85 said:


> Does mr caphony count as chicano rap? He's pakistani posin as a cholo. I'm just curious.


I dont see him as a chicano rapper. Thats why I didnt post his music up on this thread. He doesnt even consider himself as a chicano rapper. He says hes a Southside rapper.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I forgot all about that one song "vato". He clearly says that the vatos are his enemies and the end of his verse. And it was chino grande from charlie row campo in that interview, youre right.


What was the whole purpose of that video?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> What was the whole purpose of that video?


I dont really know but when I seen it, I thought he made it seem like B-real was an Ese and that he witnessed snoop do a hit on some fools and then B-real went around the hood like a big mouth to all the eses and spilled all the beans about what he saw. Making an Ese look like a chismoso.But then you got Frost driving snoop away from the cops. And then the crips and eses shake hands at the end. wtf!!! I didnt get it.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

There is way more racism in that sureno rap then any thing else .and for any fool to say he is against black rappers is bullshit...that's like saying I own a lowrider, love lowriders, but I'm against Mexican lowriders...Wtf...shit is crazy..guess It's a SOCAL thing with all black vs brown craziness. I have some Mexican homies here in.KC who rap.and who got some heat....let me try and post it up for you guys ..shit is fire ...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Some homies from KC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_lRyUYzzmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

BigLos said:


> It might be because theyre 3rd 4th or even 5th generation born & raised in the states and theyre parents and grandparents didnt play spanish music or spoke spanish in the household. So its not a surprise that theyre not gonna listen to something that they dont understand.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's more older Ese's playing and listening to blacc oldies it's been that way for decades! I mean hear and there you might here some Romaon Ayala but for the most Chicanos bump blacc oldies.. Even the Chicano rappers take oldies beats and rap over them!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BigLos said:


> I dont really know but when I seen it, I thought he made it seem like B-real was an Ese and that he witnessed snoop do a hit on some fools and then B-real went around the hood like a big mouth to all the eses and spilled all the beans about what he saw. Making an Ese look like a chismoso.But then you got Frost driving snoop away from the cops. And then the crips and eses shake hands at the end. wtf!!! I didnt get it.


:dunno: seems to me like if u got snoop video with frost and b real in it and both sides shaking hands at the the end, that dont sound no where near being racist. I saw that charlie row interview a long time ago when it was posted in off topic. For one, you couldnt even understand them the way he mumbled the whole time, and two, that was used as a way to gain them some popularity by talking shit to a rapper that has made it successfully. up and coming rappers diss real rappers all the time to get youtube hits. Its nothing uncommon.

and the two songs yall named (which I still dont find any racist lyrics) are nowhere near that blatant racist shit that comes from a lot of sureno rappers. You know sureno rap has a message that trickles down from the pen, its pushing towards racial division between black and brown in southern california plain and simple. It has nothing to do with emcee skills, or being a bad ass rapper, its a way to entice violence and make a little money on the side. This is why i love lowriding because its the only thing that the LA brown / black bullshit hasnt been able to destroy.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Well I'm open minded and I listen to all kinds of music, hell I love some 80's music. Music to me is all about hearing a good song and just going with it. There is so much good music out there, but sadly for the good there is the bad. Bad music knows no racial or color boundry.


Very true. I can dig that.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

what does it matter what music people bump in there rider..... everyone has there own taste and flavor about what they like rather it ***** rap or hispanic rap " chicano rap" 
shit open your eyes and take a good look around you there are more mix couples starting family's and having baby's ....... now in days, it aint to many people that have pure hispanic or black blood anymore.... or let me say any race at that..... the world is so fucken mixed it aint funny...... to each is own...... rather you like hispanic music or black music and it looks like no matter what the reason might be that anyone has on here you made up your mind already to disagree with everyone.......... just my 2 cents.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> what does it matter what music people bump in there rider..... everyone has there own taste and flavor about what they like rather it ***** rap or hispanic rap " chicano rap"
> shit open your eyes and take a good look around you there are more mix couples starting family's and having baby's ....... now in days, it aint to many people that have pure hispanic or black blood anymore.... or let me say any race at that..... the world is so fucken mixed it aint funny...... to each is own...... rather you like hispanic music or black music and it looks like no matter what the reason might be that anyone has on here you made up your mind already to disagree with everyone.......... just my 2 cents.


Very true. I have blood cousins who are white, Mexican and middle eastern...my pops is black, my mom is German and her mom was Jewish...to each their own...I got love for anyone but raider or donk fan lol...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

as long as it's not country or heavy metal


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

dameon said:


> as long as it's not country or heavy metal


LOL I dont like country but if you listen to the lyrics...theyre singing about the same things folks rap about. Bars, clubs, dancing, liquor and beezees.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gervais_85 said:


> There's sureno rappers that don't say the same thing over and over. Conejo don't say the same thing over and over, neither does capone from latino jam. Mr shadow doesn't either, and a lot of his newer stuff are his own beats.
> 
> All the *reGAYton music* sounds the same. Fuck baby bash, fuck nbk whatever their name is.
> 
> ...


reggeaton isnt rap where the fuck you get that idea from?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Skim said:


> :dunno: seems to me like if u got snoop video with frost and b real in it and both sides shaking hands at the the end, that dont sound no where near being racist. I saw that charlie row interview a long time ago when it was posted in off topic. For one, you couldnt even understand them the way he mumbled the whole time, and two, that was used as a way to gain them some popularity by talking shit to a rapper that has made it successfully. up and coming rappers diss real rappers all the time to get youtube hits. Its nothing uncommon.
> 
> and the two songs yall named (which I still dont find any racist lyrics) are nowhere near that blatant racist shit that comes from a lot of sureno rappers. You know sureno rap has a message that trickles down from the pen, its pushing towards racial division between black and brown in southern california plain and simple. It has nothing to do with emcee skills, or being a bad ass rapper, its a way to entice violence and make a little money on the side. This is why i love lowriding because its the only thing that the LA brown / black bullshit hasnt been able to destroy.


I agree that alot of rappers make interview videos on youtube talking shit on rappers that have made it big to gain popularity. Shit what upcoming rapper nowadays hasnt. Even 40glocc has made videos like that. Difference was he wasnt talking down a chicano rapper. He was clowning Lilwayne. 

I dont doubt it that they glorify violence on their music. They supposably rap about what they go through on a daily basis. Just like every other rapper thats made it or not. Yeah Ive heard alot of chicano rappers pick on other black rappers in their music but I havent heard one song from chicano rap that has said "fuck all ******". Or atleast I havent came across that certain one. 

Thats why I love lowriding too. That lifestyle brings any and every race together. Shit I grew up with alot of brown and black homies. I got love for everybody. Theres no hate in my heart. Like I said, Music At the End of day is JUST MUSIC. Period.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

leave the rapping to the Blacks


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> what does it matter what music people bump in there rider..... everyone has there own taste and flavor about what they like rather it ***** rap or hispanic rap " chicano rap"
> shit open your eyes and take a good look around you there are more mix couples starting family's and having baby's ....... now in days, it aint to many people that have pure hispanic or black blood anymore.... or let me say any race at that..... the world is so fucken mixed it aint funny...... to each is own...... rather you like hispanic music or black music and it looks like no matter what the reason might be that anyone has on here you made up your mind already to disagree with everyone.......... just my 2 cents.


Theres alot of things that I agree with that people wrote on here. I dont believe theres anyone left in this world thats full blooded in any race. Shit if everyone were to bump the same shit, the world would be a boring place. So if people wanna have relations with different races then thats on them. Aint nothing wrong with that. But thats a whole different subject. Were talking about music here.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

tmack6 said:


> LOL I dont like country but if you listen to the lyrics...theyre singing about the same things folks rap about. Bars, clubs, dancing, liquor and beezees.


Yuuup. And you cant forget about their 4x4 trucks. Its just like spanish music. But without the drug cartels.


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

Classical music...Mozart, Bethoven, Bach..


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I understand why alot of RAZA wont bump chicano rap. Either they cant relate to it, the beats suck, the rapper sucks, to much violence, the racial tension, or they just plain wont accept it. Its cool. Theres alot of chicano rappers that I think suck ass too. The problem with alot of them is that they dont put much effort into their lyrics or they dont invest enough money to get good producers. Plus they dont get any radio play so its hard for anyone to know if theyre good rappers or not. 65% of the time when someone finally buys a cd of theirs, they end up getting a rapper that sucks. lol. I know its happened to me plenty of times. And I dont like it when they rap over oldies beats either. Rapping over old school beats, I can let that slide. If the song sounds good.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

sg226 said:


> Classical music...Mozart, Bethoven, Bach..


Classical is good study music and helps put infants tosleep. Oh Santo and Johnny works for that too.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## acehigh132 (Apr 16, 2010)

IT DONT MATTER IF YOU LISTEN TO SOUTH SIDERS IN YO LOW RIDERS OR SOUL BROTHERS OR ANY OTHERS LONG AZ YOU HITTN SWITCHES ON THEM BITCHES 
MUSIC IS UNIVERSAL


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

acehigh132 said:


> IT DONT MATTER IF YOU LISTEN TO SOUTH SIDERS IN YO LOW RIDERS OR SOUL BROTHERS OR ANY OTHERS LONG AZ YOU HITTN SWITCHES ON THEM BITCHES
> MUSIC IS UNIVERSAL


true


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!


bwahahahaha:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

This song is a hitter. Im not from GOODTIMES CC but the song is the shit!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Bump ol'skool oldies homie forget the rap black or otherwise..


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Bump ol'skool oldies homie forget the rap black or otherwise..


NOT EVERYONE IS 75 YEARS OLD LIKE YOU HOMIE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm Mexican. I like sum Chicano rap. I don't like to listen to music that makes me feel like I'm being hit up by that fool while I'm listening to it. That goes for both black and brown. There's alot of local black local rappers that put out some gangbangin shit that sounds like a whole bunch of noise... Once again that goes for black and brown. In the end I guess I just want to hear a good beat and good lyrics that I can relate to...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Skim said:


> 90'S HIP HOP OWNED SHIT. /END TOPIC


Topic should be locked after this comment that Skim made. 

Chicano Rap sucks ballz, Sureno rap highlights Brown Vs. Black, the beats are wack or they sample the same oldies.


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cruise to some Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Louis Armstrong, Charlie Parker...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NOT EVERYONE IS 75 YEARS OLD LIKE YOU HOMIE


:sprint: oh wow


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/profile?user=805Junior805&v=KsuipPfOeH8&view=videos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NOT EVERYONE IS 75 YEARS OLD LIKE YOU HOMIE


damn lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> Topic should be locked after this comment that Skim made.
> 
> Chicano Rap sucks ballz, Sureno rap highlights Brown Vs. Black, the beats are wack or they sample the same oldies.


real shit and besideds one of the most famous songs in lowriding history was made by us ... Im just saying . fools even tried to remix it wit some old bullshit lyrics


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> Bump ol'skool oldies homie forget the rap black or otherwise..


shit I bumps old skool and BLACK rap just depends on how Im feeling that day , shit people can try an make it racial if they want but muthfuckaz know we make that feel good musicncvBBjb3iU4


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> shit I bumps old skool and BLACK rap just depends on how Im feeling that day , shit people can try an make it racial if they want but muthfuckaz know we make that feel good musicncvBBjb3iU4


Fool mike got me sliding around the kitchen in my house shoes with this one :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

pitbull166 said:


> But can you answer why more Latinos play Blacc Oldies more than Latin Oldies, Why the Chi Lites over Los Tigres del Norte?


those are two diff types of music homie..


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> shit I bumps old skool and BLACK rap just depends on how Im feeling that day , shit people can try an make it racial if they want but muthfuckaz know we make that feel good musicncvBBjb3iU4


Yes, black people have made some of the best music. But, all races including my Raza have made some bad ass music as well. It's just whatever you choose to like. Just like you have Malcolm X in your sig and I would prefer to have Pancho Villa in mine.:biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Well I always though P Diddy sucked major verga, cuz he always was using some old school beat, and he is black. Just because some fool is black, doesn't make him a good rapper.


i have alot of respect for diddy as a business man.. 
but he has to be the worst rapper alive.. lol..
i actually remember buying a brand new cd.. skimming thru the tracks..
and then tossing it out the window..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

tmack6 said:


> There's rap and there's hip hop. Most So Cal Latin artists fall into the rap category. Rap=Cookie Cutter music. Same shit different artist appealing to a target group for cheese. In order to break mould some Latino (Mexican specifically) is gonna have to start making some club bangers. Latin Raggaeton is going strong in the east...wonder why....


baby bash already got that on lock


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Skim said:


> yeah damn right he sucks thats no secret. Im talking about using 'OLDIES' not old school beats. Besides who gives a shit what you listen to in your car. If you listen to Barry Manilow I dont give a shit, thats all on you. What I think is funny is fools getting butt hurt whenever someone says chicano rap sucks lol.
> 
> What really confuses me is the 'Sureno rap' that talks shit about blacks, talking all that mayate shit. If you are so 'razafied', then what are you doing rapping? copying black culture lol.


why do people think rap is black culture.. its american culture..
latinos have been in hiphop since day 1 homie.. since sugar hill gang..many 
artists are or have latin blood.. yes the main stream are black..


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*thats right homie ^^^ *


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> shit I bumps old skool and BLACK rap just depends on how Im feeling that day , shit people can try an make it racial if they want but muthfuckaz know we make that feel good musicncvBBjb3iU4


I got some james brown up on my ipod too. I love to bump that song "this is a man's world". 

I wasnt trying to make this topic a racial issue like that topic about "japanese people get no love from La Raza". Now Im not saying that you're saying that I made this topic to be racial. Im saying this to those that think that that's the reason I did. Whom ever that might be. It was just a question that I had for my race about why they chose to bump Black Rap over Chicano Rap. Hell, I shouldve named it; "why does raza prefer to bump Rap instead of Chicano rap". I guess my title is what makes this topic look racial. No matter what way you look at it. lol. I just said black rap because thats the majority of rappers races that are out there. You know.

I dont care if you wanna bump snoop or lil rob or teddy pendagrass or chalino sanchez. Its all good. Its all about cruising to some feel good music.

And another note. Just incase if anyone that has read or not read this topic completely. In no such way was I ever trying to make it seem that Chicano Rap is better than Black Rap. And Im not trying to say that Raza shouldnt play black rap and that they should support chicano rap because theyre raza. Thats just plain retarted. I just wanted my race to see that there are some talented chicano rappers out there trying to come up and that noone should be so quick to judge and point fingers and say that all chicano rap is negative in every way imaginable. 

Like all music thats out there right now, remember theres positive and negative music, good and lame music.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

YO POR ESO NO RAP AT ALL PUROS CORRIDOS LIKE REAL RAZA DO !!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Yes, black people have made some of the best music. But, all races including my Raza have made some bad ass music as well. It's just whatever you choose to like. Just like you have Malcolm X in your sig and I would prefer to have Pancho Villa in mine.:biggrin:


but pancho villa is a myth isn't he ? just asking a question. Malcolm x Is as real as it comes homie! that pic means more than you know to me homie ! We were a major major role in the civil Rights movement so THAT ALL COULD HAVE EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES. no disrespect to anyone but where were all these "proud" people why we were fighting ,dying,and marchingin the streets or is it something I over looked


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

why Is It people try an over shadow our contributions to certain things ?,American History, Lowriding, < Rap music< R&B< hell even Inventions that we still use today. shit I speak the truth could careless about the color of a person's skin. we all will be back where once we came from one day . Although I am a proud Afro American .I see things for what they are thus having a deaf ear to ignorance uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I got some james brown up on my ipod too. I love to bump that song "this is a man's world".
> 
> I wasnt trying to make this topic a racial issue like that topic about "japanese people get no love from La Raza". Now Im not saying that you're saying that I made this topic to be racial. Im saying this to those that think that that's the reason I did. Whom ever that might be. It was just a question that I had for my race about why they chose to bump Black Rap over Chicano Rap. Hell, I shouldve named it; "why does raza prefer to bump Rap instead of Chicano rap". I guess my title is what makes this topic look racial. No matter what way you look at it. lol. I just said black rap because thats the majority of rappers races that are out there. You know.
> 
> ...


I hear you brother and wasn't referring to you when I said "people can make it racial all they want". you hit the nail right on the head when you said people are going to listen to whatever they want . everyone's has preferences and that's what makes us all different . Its not a matter of race ...... It's more a matter of choice.. and we all ought to be thanking god that we live in a country where we have just that (choice


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I hear you brother and wasn't referring to you when I said "people can make it racial all they want". you hit the nail right on the head when you said people are going to listen to whatever they want . everyone's has preferences and that's what makes us all different . Its not a matter of race ...... It's more a matter of choice.. and we all ought to be thanking god that we live in a country where we have just that (choice


I aint trippin homie. I know you werent referring to me. But once I stepped back and really looked at how I wrote the question. It doesnt surprise me if a few people would raise their eye brows and be like "what type of a question is this?". You know. 

And I cant believe that this topic is still alive. I thought it wouldve been over with a long time ago. lol. And I see alot of heads in here that want this topic to die. Honestly, I dont care if it does. I got my answers a long time ago. I know I started it but Imma tell you guys exactly how to end it...

* ITS LIKE ANY OTHER BULLSHIT OUT THERE THAT YOURE TIRED OF AND CAN BE EASILY FORGOTTEN, JUST IGNORE IT AND IT WILL SLOWLY FADE AWAY...REAL TALK.* uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

I like ice.cream.....motherfuckers. end of fuckin.topic 







LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> I aint trippin homie. I know you werent referring to me. But once I stepped back and really looked at how I wrote the question. It doesnt surprise me if a few people would raise their eye brows and be like "what type of a question is this?". You know.
> 
> And I cant believe that this topic is still alive. I thought it wouldve been over with a long time ago. lol. And I see alot of heads in here that want this topic to die. Honestly, I dont care if it does. I got my answers a long time ago. I know I started it but Imma tell you guys exactly how to end it...
> 
> *ITS LIKE ANY OTHER BULLSHIT OUT THERE THAT YOURE TIRED OF AND CAN BE EASILY FORGOTTEN, JUST IGNORE IT AND IT WILL SLOWLY FADE AWAY...REAL TALK.* uffin: uffin: uffin:


CRUSIE INTO THE SUNSET AND BUP WHATEVER U WANT :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUSIE INTO THE SUNSET AND BUP WHATEVER U WANT :biggrin:


You a fool troubles. lol. Thats wuts up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Well being of mixed ethnicity of coarse im going to bump both... honestly there are VERY few good hispanic rappers So my playlist does have more blac rapp but what they both have in common is that the rapp I have and bump is WestCoast rap from Frost to Cube, WC to Mr Capone E another thing is dam near all of it is from the 90s era... when music made sense... JMO *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> why do people think rap is black culture.. its american culture..
> latinos have been in hiphop since day 1 homie.. since sugar hill gang..many
> artists are or have latin blood.. yes the main stream are black..


oh sure there were puerto ricans involved from the early beginings, no doubt, but were now comparing apples to oranges. name one 'Sureno' Rapper that was involved with it when it started. most of the time mexicans get offended if you mistakenly call or think they are puerto rican. now this topic pops up and its like 'were all one and the same' lol.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NOT EVERYONE IS 75 YEARS OLD LIKE YOU HOMIE


HA!



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> shit I bumps old skool and BLACK rap just depends on how Im feeling that day , shit people can try an make it racial if they want but muthfuckaz know we make that feel good musicncvBBjb3iU4


Exactly :yes: Theres no genre of music that we don't domiate or innovate. We are the best at music. Period. Hell, even the brother Robert Johnson started rock and roll lol The point of the matter is that God gifted us with rhythm, soul and swagger. It's in our blood. This God given gift really shows when we touch a mic. The listening world just can't resist and that's why people bump our music so much. I can only count on one hand the mexican rappers that I liked :uh:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> but pancho villa is a myth isn't he ? just asking a question. Malcolm x Is as real as it comes homie! that pic means more than you know to me homie ! We were a major major role in the civil Rights movement so THAT ALL COULD HAVE EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES. no disrespect to anyone but where were all these "proud" people why we were fighting ,dying,and marchingin the streets or is it something I over looked


You know what your right... I didn't see them participating in the civil rights either. I saw some Jewish college groups but no mexican americans...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> why Is It people try an over shadow our contributions to certain things ?,American History, Lowriding, < Rap music< R&B< hell even Inventions that we still use today. shit I speak the truth could careless about the color of a person's skin. we all will be back where once we came from one day . Although I am a proud Afro American .I see things for what they are thus having a deaf ear to ignorance uffin:


I couldn't have said it better myself. There ain't no tellin' all the other stuff that we came up with that white folks have been hiding from us lol!


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

This has been my cell phones ring tone for 5 years. When it goes off in a public place you should see the look on the older mexican folks faces. They smile and I look right back at them like "I know huh". Good music is good music....bump what touches your soul. Thats why the artist made the music.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> nbk,baby bash, pitbull got #1 billboard hits not because there music...the bitches buy all there shit


they buy the music cuz its good.. did you know music #1 target
audience is woman


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I agree . I think the main turn off with Cholo rap is that it.all sounds alike...just like mainstream rap....give me some oldschool *Latino velvet or UGK*.all.day


two of my favorites right there homie..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *all new black music fucking sucks. i never bump that bullshit in the ride. the only thing thats cool about new black music, is that its easy to grind on some females at the club. but other than that its wack!*


mostly true.. except for the veterans.. like bun b, ice cube etc


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

gervais_85 said:


> And don't forget snoops song vato. Same thing. And I forgot who did the interview (I think it was charlie row campo) one of them explains on why they are against black rappers.


well i know snoop has colabs with chicanos.. cant remember who else.
but down aka kilo got him on some tracks.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

gervais_85 said:


> Does mr caphony count as chicano rap? He's pakistani posin as a cholo. I'm just curious.


i know theres alot of debate with him.. i saw youtube saying both he was and wasnt chicano.. so who knows.. but he does have a huge fan base..
and has colabbed with twista and others.. i opened for him at a show here in AZ..
they cool people..


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> mostly true.. except for the veterans.. like bun b, ice cube etc


yall listening to the wrong shit.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> but pancho villa is a myth isn't he ? just asking a question. Malcolm x Is as real as it comes homie! that pic means more than you know to me homie ! We were a major major role in the civil Rights movement so THAT ALL COULD HAVE EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES. no disrespect to anyone but where were all these "proud" people why we were fighting ,dying,and marchingin the streets or is it something I over looked


:roflmao:fool.. pancho villa was a real robin hood.. my grandma new him.. 
he took back from the white people who stole our land and gave itback to its rightful owners.. as well as joauquin murrietta and emiliano zapata.. they were chicano heros who stood up.. hence the quote.. id rather die on my feet than live on my knees


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> but pancho villa is a myth isn't he ? just asking a question. Malcolm x Is as real as it comes homie! that pic means more than you know to me homie ! We were a major major role in the civil Rights movement so THAT ALL COULD HAVE EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES. no disrespect to anyone but where were all these "proud" people why we were fighting ,dying,and marchingin the streets or is it something I over looked


chicanos and blacks stood right along side each other during the civil rights movement.. did you know that mlk was assasinated 1 week before he was supposed to speak at a cesar chavez rally.. real talk right there..
cesar chavez was a hero.. born right here in az.. he gave the ultimate sacrifice
for our rights by fasting for more than 40 days.. almost died twice..
so that chicanos can have the same rights homie.. non violence..
thats what we need to understand today.. in the 60's black and brown were united..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Skim said:


> oh sure there were puerto ricans involved from the early beginings, no doubt, but were now comparing apples to oranges. name one 'Sureno' Rapper that was involved with it when it started. most of the time mexicans get offended if you mistakenly call or think they are puerto rican. now this topic pops up and its like 'were all one and the same' lol.


puertoricans were there from the beginnin on the east.
chicanos on the west.. frost one the first west coast pioneers.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> chicanos and blacks stood right along side each other during the civil rights movement.. did you know that mlk was assasinated 1 week before he was supposed to speak at a cesar chavez rally.. real talk right there..
> cesar chavez was a hero.. born right here in az.. he gave the ultimate sacrifice
> for our rights by fasting for more than 40 days.. almost died twice..
> so that chicanos can have the same rights homie.. non violence..
> thats what we need to understand today.. in the 60's black and brown were united..


no sir your wrong  although chavez did adopt the non violent approach from brother king , he just simply fought for the rights of farm workers however he did lead a rally through Ca :thumbsup: as I said before i speak fact . and king did not plan of speaking at a ceaser chavez rally the day before he was assassinated  lol... you know why right? because the chavez rally took place in 1965 along with the filipino field workers, king was assassinated IN APRIL OF 1968!!!!!!!!! >>>>where are you getting your info brother????? just as you state your granny knows pancho via ! my Grand parents lived and participated in the movement .  so some are the things that you state are not of truth. case closed(gavel slam!)


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> mostly true.. except for the veterans.. like bun b, *ice cube* etc


Are you effin serious? You can't be serious, is he fuckin wit me? Somebody tell me is this guy fucking with me?

Ice cube SUCKS!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> :roflmao:fool.. pancho villa was a real robin hood.. my grandma new him..
> he took back from the white people who stole our land and gave itback to its rightful owners.. as well as joauquin murrietta and emiliano zapata.. they were chicano heros who stood up.. hence the quote.. id rather die on my feet than live on my knees


Alright, I'm starting to wonder where your damn car is homie..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> puertoricans were there from the beginnin on the east.
> chicanos on the west.. frost one the first west coast pioneers.


lol trying justify chicano rappers as relevant Mellow Man Ace was the first latino west coast rapper and he was cuban


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome 327 said:


> Are you effin serious? You can't be serious, is he fuckin wit me? Somebody tell me is this guy fucking with me?
> 
> Ice cube SUCKS!


lol... let me guess.. you love drake


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> no sir your wrong  although chavez did adopt the non violent approach from brother king , he just simply fought for the rights of farm workers however he did lead a rally through Ca :thumbsup: as I said before i speak fact . and king did not plan of speaking at a ceaser chavez rally the day before he was assassinated  lol... you know why right? because the chavez rally took place in 1965 along with the filipino field workers, king was assassinated IN APRIL OF 1968!!!!!!!!! >>>>where are you getting your info brother????? just as you state your granny knows pancho via ! my Grand parents lived and participated in the movement .  so some are the things that you state are not of truth. case closed(gavel slam!)


i'll have to research where i got that info on mlk assassinated a week before chavez rally.. it was either in my chicano studies classes or pbs.. gotta love pbs.. but chavez adopted the non violence from ghandi.. either way..
mlk and chavez were both great leaders..:thumbsup:.. its great to have leaders like them
that we minorities can look up to


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome 327 said:


> Alright, I'm starting to wonder where your damn car is homie..


right outside .. waiting for me to licc on em switches:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol trying justify chicano rappers as relevant Mellow Man Ace was the first latino west coast rapper and he was cuban


tru that.. but alot of latinos in cali .. adopt the chicano identity..
even tho he was cubano.. ..
and on the cover of nwa and the posse.. is a mexican krazy dee..who co wrote the song panic zone.. so there u go .. chicanos in the mix since day one.. nuff said


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> but pancho villa is a myth isn't he ? just asking a question. Malcolm x Is as real as it comes homie! that pic means more than you know to me homie ! We were a major major role in the civil Rights movement so THAT ALL COULD HAVE EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES. no disrespect to anyone but where were all these "proud" people why we were fighting ,dying,and marchingin the streets or is it something I over looked


Take a course on the Mexican revolution. Pancho Villa was just as real as Malcolm X. Matter of fact, he used to outsmart the white man in many ways. Making the white man look dumb outta frustration on the fact that the could never catch up to Pancho.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Take a course on the Mexican revolution. Pancho Villa was just as real as Malcolm X. Matter of fact, he used to outsmart the white man in many ways. Making the white man look dumb outta frustration on the fact that the could never catch up to Pancho.


real talk.. and he wasnt a crazy lunatic murderer like they tried to portray him
yes he did kill those who tried to stop him from justice..but what they leave out is how he gave all the money to poor and first thing he did when re took a town back over was start education for kids..


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> no sir your wrong  although chavez did adopt the non violent approach from brother king , he just simply fought for the rights of farm workers however he did lead a rally through Ca :thumbsup: as I said before i speak fact . and king did not plan of speaking at a ceaser chavez rally the day before he was assassinated  lol... you know why right? because the chavez rally took place in 1965 along with the filipino field workers, king was assassinated IN APRIL OF 1968!!!!!!!!! >>>>where are you getting your info brother????? just as you state your granny knows pancho via ! my Grand parents lived and participated in the movement .  so some are the things that you state are not of truth. case closed(gavel slam!)


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

How did this turn into an argument about black vs brown history? Smh. Nothing wrong with.pride in your culture. If you prefer "Cholo" rap.over traditional black rap, because you relate to it more on a cultural level nothing at all wrong about that...but all this "my" history vsu "your" history stuff is stupid..let's.just say both cultures have done great things including hip hop...and yes, there were a lot of Latinos whou contributed to the creation of hip hop...from DJs, dancers and graph artist Smh . Yall have no clue. You listen to salsa and Latin music and It's infused with African roots...same thing with hip hop and latinos..you can't deny the contribution of Latinos to the art and the style of hip hop


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for bunk topics.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Topic fail big time Damn smh!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

913ryderWYCO said:


> *How did this turn into an argument about black vs brown history?* Smh. Nothing wrong with.pride in your culture. If you prefer "Cholo" rap.over traditional black rap, because you relate to it more on a cultural level nothing at all wrong about that...but all this "my" history vsu "your" history stuff is stupid..let's.just say both cultures have done great things including hip hop...and yes, there were a lot of Latinos whou contributed to the creation of hip hop...from DJs, dancers and graph artist Smh . Yall have no clue. You listen to salsa and Latin music and It's infused with African roots...same thing with hip hop and latinos..you can't deny the contribution of Latinos to the art and the style of hip hop


:werd:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Skim said:


> oh sure there were puerto ricans involved from the early beginings, no doubt, but were now comparing apples to oranges. name one 'Sureno' Rapper that was involved with it when it started. most of the time mexicans get offended if you mistakenly call or think they are puerto rican. now this topic pops up and its like 'were all one and the same' lol.


Now ur comparing apples to oranges too big dogg. Don't let sureño rap be the face of all rappers with Mexican descent.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> Now ur comparing apples to oranges too big dogg. Don't let sureño rap be the face of all rappers with Mexican descent.


no im not, I was refering to sureno rap when it was brought up that 'yeah but we were here since rappers delight' was brought up. sureno rap and early new york puerto rican involvement in hip hop are two way different things. that was my point.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

franciscojrandrade said:


> TTT for bunk topics.


i know huh lol. x35754


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> i know huh lol. x35754


 back to the topic then lol!! sup T-buiscuit ?


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Chrome 327 said:


> Are you effin serious? You can't be serious, is he fuckin wit me? Somebody tell me is this guy fucking with me?
> 
> Ice cube SUCKS!


Yes drake is the man.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> right outside .. waiting for me to licc on em switches:thumbsup:


DOn't lick ya switches. Especially if you hit em when you're drunk.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NOT EVERYONE IS 75 YEARS OLD LIKE YOU HOMIE


Too bad, if you's were you wouldn't even be talking about this, do we include motown in this conversation.. This is just a plain dumb topic, from a 75 yr old with more sense then most of you..


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic is fuckin stupid too


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iQM-NNfAb6A#t=0s


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

serio controla


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fucken stupid ass topic, really who gives a shit. Listen to whatever you want. If you have shity taste in music than so be it.


----------



## 87boxchev187tothehead (Nov 25, 2011)

THAT FAZE O IS THE SWITCHJAMZ


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


:roflmao:

END OF TOPIC!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! OMG! That is the worst shit I ever heard.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> How did this turn into an argument about black vs brown history? Smh. Nothing wrong with.pride in your culture. If you prefer "Cholo" rap.over traditional black rap, because you relate to it more on a cultural level nothing at all wrong about that...but all this "my" history vsu "your" history stuff is stupid..let's.just say both cultures have done great things including hip hop...and yes, there were a lot of Latinos whou contributed to the creation of hip hop...from DJs, dancers and graph artist Smh . Yall have no clue. You listen to salsa and Latin music and It's infused with African roots...same thing with hip hop and latinos..you can't deny the contribution of Latinos to the art and the style of hip hop


Well said homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Now ur comparing apples to oranges too big dogg. Don't let sureño rap be the face of all rappers with Mexican descent.


Tru dat


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


SERIO HAS GOT TO BE THE ANDY KAUFMAN OF CHICANO RAP. LMAO!!


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a number of reasons why Raza (chicanos) bump rap, you call it black rap.

1, "Chicano rap" is dominated by gangsters and wannabe gangsters and rappers that are not G's and chicanos are overlooked like 2mex, Aztlan Underground, Browntown Looters and many more. We are tired of hearing sur this norte that, shot this shot that over a homemade beat. It gets old, its the same thing we been hearing for the last 10 years. The style remains the same. With the exception of a few, the kids spittin on the mic, simply cant rap. 

2, Production is usually low grade the ones who can afford it go to DJ Fingazz, who is great but his production is over played out on the chicano raps who got paid. 

3, The damn racial bull that comes out of their mouths towards anyone who is not mexican like blacks, middle eastern, asians and south americans. Retard talk as most of these fools have no ties to mexico and most can barely speak spanish.

4, The narrow minded ways has alienated chicano rap to death and the fan base that are chicano and none chicano which has always been small has declined even more.Chicano kids have turned to EMO, rockerbilly music. 

5, Frost or kid frost is not the best example of anything anymore. Still living off something he made many years ago, still expects the industry owes him something, still bangin on about the song he made "la raza" Most chicano rappers who have met frost will tell you what they think of him.

Solution:
Listen more to black rap, we can all learn something there. Those fools that do get paid ask the battlecats, quiks,shocklees, fred wreks for their productions, that way a bangin beat is a guarantee. But with all the racial bull with blacks and middle east peeps chances are these producers would rather eat shit.

Bring back real chicano rappers who talk about preservation and respect.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

KARACHISFINEST said:


> There is a number of reasons why Raza (chicanos) bump rap, you call it black rap.
> 
> 1, "Chicano rap" is dominated by gangsters and wannabe gangsters and rappers that are not G's and chicanos are overlooked like 2mex, Aztlan Underground, Browntown Looters and many more. We are tired of hearing sur this norte that, shot this shot that over a homemade beat. It gets old, its the same thing we been hearing for the last 10 years. The style remains the same. With the exception of a few, the kids spittin on the mic, simply cant rap.
> 
> ...


This a perfect example of people who label chicano rap as all the bs from chicano gangter rap like sur and norte. Their are many chicano rappers out there that are great, and they aren't gangbangin on wax.
Try listening to a few. Latino velvet, jaytee from n2deep, don cisco,
Lucky luciano, low g, junebug slim , clicka one, romero, just to name a few. The main difference is most chicanos are underground, not mainstream mickey mouse solja boy bullshit. I don't like most rap on the radio like drake wayne laffytaffy this and over thur that, most chicano rap is street. Black examples would be like bun b ugk project pat. E 40 by the way e 40. Been on chicano tracks for over 15 years like latino velvet along wit mac dre levitti marty james tpain slim thug paul wall akon. I can go on. My point is don't label all chicano rappers as gangbangin gangsters reppin south north or anything else. There is plenty of quality out there. Although the mojority u see at low low shows are the stereotypical


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Fucken stupid ass topic, really who gives a shit. Listen to whatever you want. If you have shity taste in music than so be it.


x2 /end topic


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>




:thumbsdown:what the fuck is that

hahaha thats the wost song/artist ive ever heard:roflmao:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> This a perfect example of people who label chicano rap as all the bs from chicano gangter rap like sur and norte. Their are many chicano rappers out there that are great, and they aren't gangbangin on wax.
> Try listening to a few. Latino velvet, jaytee from n2deep, don cisco,
> Lucky luciano, low g, junebug slim , clicka one, romero, just to name a few. The main difference is most chicanos are underground, not mainstream mickey mouse solja boy bullshit. I don't like most rap on the radio like drake wayne laffytaffy this and over thur that, most chicano rap is street. Black examples would be like bun b ugk project pat. E 40 by the way e 40. Been on chicano tracks for over 15 years like latino velvet along wit mac dre levitti marty james tpain slim thug paul wall akon. I can go on. My point is don't label all chicano rappers as gangbangin gangsters reppin south north or anything else. There is plenty of quality out there. Although the mojority u see at low low shows are the stereotypical





I think dude was just talking about the socal cholo rappers. Latino Velvet is totally different then some of those cats from socal.


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

dameon said:


> *i only have one cd its spm* till i die i play it over and over. on my one 6x9.





playboi13 said:


> There's a lot that suck. But plenty of badass ones. *Spm one of the best and realest rappers alive*. And chicano rappers do it on our own.
> No major label mostly, except for a few in recent decade. U have to under stand most are doing own production vs most black rapper u kno of are mainstream and major label , plenty of top producers , ghostwriters and more goes into it. Of course this depends on who u listen to as well


SPM is a convicted child molester with three different female victims 11 and under.

WTF :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

EBAY said:


> SPM is a convicted child molester with three different female victims 11 and under.
> 
> WTF :dunno:


 YUP^


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

EBAY said:


> SPM is a convicted child molester with three different female victims 11 and under.
> 
> WTF :dunno:


its a mexican custom to fuck kids, so they dont look at it as child molesting.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i sat back n read alota of responses in my opinion rap is rap i dont care black latino white asian man its all rap bay area rap we make a certain type of music l.a. they make a certain type of music mid west down south every area has their own sound and style bay area people always say we rap n sound like we're "mayates" but its just we all grew up around each other so we dont see it as rappin like we're black its jus rappin now l.a. is notorious for rappin in traditional cholo slang and sorry to say is most known for using oldie beats i love oldies but leave them alone let brenton wood sing granted there are the few that do have a nice flow with no oldie beat but i have heard some black rap that does the same thing "hi-c im not ur puppet" jus 1 example so it ain jus latinos down south latins have that down south scarface and slow chopped n screwed sound and east coast have that hard core hip hop sound so my point is rap is rap black brown white yellow jus matters of ur surroundings n what you grew up listening to i personally like bay area n down south rap jus wha i prefer but honestly whats in my radio most of the time is music like the bar-kays, o-jays,continental four, stevie wonder and malo sorry for tha long story but like i said jus sayin rap is rap no matter wha race u are rap that sucks sucks no matter what race and whats good is good jus my thought on it


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


:h5:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well here's a mainstream song by a chicano. That everyone was listening to
In thr clubs on the radio everywhere, black brown white everyone,


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I think dude was just talking about the socal cholo rappers. Latino Velvet is totally different then some of those cats from socal.


Thts what I mean, everyone categorizes chicano rap as socal gangbangin rap


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> Well here's a mainstream song by a chicano. That everyone was listening to
> In thr clubs on the radio everywhere, black brown white everyone,
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=JdBW6Bzs3Cc


didn't work.


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

actually latino velvet has a so cal rapper in it kid frost is part of latino velvet unless he left idk i really dont listen to them no more


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Well here's a mainstream song by a chicano. That everyone was listening to
> In thr clubs on the radio everywhere, black brown white everyone,


here it is..


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

this is whats up right here


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

verde said:


>


 put that under blackrapp ***** oh i forgot busters talk like that. :twak:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

this what i bump all underground brown,black,white fuck slimshady


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


> there you go homie


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BigLos said:


> I decided to ask this question *"Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap when they cruise?"* on a new thread when I seen Dirk Diglers thread about Best chicano rap song to cruise to. I've always wondered this when I would go to cruise nights, car shows, crenshaw, see cruising videos on youtube that people upload or when I would see a lowrider on the streets bumpin. Majority of the time I would hear black rap and not chicano rap coming from a hispanic persons low-low. Why is that? I mean dont get me wrong cus I bump both black rap & chicano rap. Because if it sounds good to me, I'll bump it. But majority of the time I bump Chicano Rap whether Im lowriding or not. But back to my question...
> 
> *For example: Would you rather bump this...
> *
> ...


*COME ON HOMIE OUT OF ALL WEST COAST BLACK RAPPERS U GONNA ASK WHO WOULD CRUISE TO ONE OF NIPSEYS BUNK ASS SONGS...
ATLEAST COMPARE SOME REAL RIDA SHIT...

HERE LET ME HELP U OUT WHEN IT COMES TO SOME NIPSEY CRUISE SHIT.... 












































TNrkN4kpTk
m7pw55REJ4

THAT WAS JUST A SAMPLE... LET ME KNOW IF U NEED MORE TO COMPARE TO... AND MY BROWN HOMIE LIL MAN GOT SOME MORE KNOCKING SHIT IF NEEDED. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS!
*


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Old chicano rap, some old school west coast rap, none of that whiz khalifa soulja boy shit


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

aj-1980 supreme said:


>


he cant even lip sync on time to his own shit:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

verde said:


> i sat back n read alota of responses in my opinion rap is rap i dont care black latino white asian man its all rap bay area rap we make a certain type of music l.a. they make a certain type of music mid west down south every area has their own sound and style bay area people always say we rap n sound like we're *"mayates"* but its just we all grew up around each other so we dont see it as rappin like we're black its jus rappin now l.a. is notorious for rappin in traditional cholo slang and sorry to say is most known for using oldie beats i love oldies but leave them alone let brenton wood sing granted there are the few that do have a nice flow with no oldie beat but i have heard some black rap that does the same thing "hi-c im not ur puppet" jus 1 example so it ain jus latinos down south latins have that down south scarface and slow chopped n screwed sound and east coast have that hard core hip hop sound so my point is rap is rap black brown white yellow jus matters of ur surroundings n what you grew up listening to i personally like bay area n down south rap jus wha i prefer but honestly whats in my radio most of the time is music like the bar-kays, o-jays,continental four, stevie wonder and malo sorry for tha long story but like i said jus sayin rap is rap no matter wha race u are rap that sucks sucks no matter what race and whats good is good jus my thought on it


last time i checked a mayate was a blac beetle , so if u guys sound like "mayates" thats some terrible music


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

I bump ranchero...chopped and screwed.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1mexikan said:


> I bump ranchero...chopped and screwed.


:rofl:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

chicano rap sucks ass
they should all be deported to that shithole they call home


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

8fifty said:


> chicano rap sucks ass
> they should all be deported to that shithole they call home


You're an 850 pound Cuban. You opinions don't matter. Your fat ass floated to FL from Cuba with 400 refugees on your back.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> You're an 850 pound Cuban. You opinions don't matter. Your fat ass floated to FL from Cuba with 400 refugees on your back.


gtfo drew


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> You're an 850 pound Cuban. You opinions don't matter. Your fat ass floated to FL from Cuba with 400 refugees on your back.


LMAO!!:roflmao:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicano Rap does suck. Its to simple. Not everyone likes oldies. Them beats they be rapping on simply SUCK. Seems like they are directing music for LA peeps. 
Hellafyde records be doing their thing. Them beats be bangn. SPM was on some shit with his first releases then simply fell off. His camp really didnt step up to the plate. Frost could of done better if he would of worked with better producers (better beats). He went hard. 
Chicano or black rap....nowadays be saying the same thing. They got all the hoes and all the money etc....how they went thru the struggle....shit. I heard that already. I listen to black rap (Pac,Cube, Dre, Em, 50). You got to respect 50, he was going for a different audience than simply peeps from the hood. His music was universal. Em was str8 real bout his rhymes. You could relate. The beats they got were bangn.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

when i roll in my low low i bump wat sounds good comming out myspeakers if its brown black white wat ever sounds good kid frost, woodie, snoop, Xraided lil johh lil rob knightowl funk oldies nick kamen , kwick all the tight shit mexican music i always back up my raza but on real sum chicano rappers try to kum out and the just sound fukn stupid i mean they tryn to make it u know thats all props on that but neta sum sound fukn dumb but when i roll my low low , going to shows n shit i just bump pure funk funk the way to go the young and company mr.criminal kumn wit sum koo shit i hopd my ride in a video for him n the vato patron meet up wit em on there video shoot. but gues just depends on the people and were they grew up at and n wat nieborhood . i shout out to all the peeps doing it that my opioin


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> last time i checked a mayate was a blac beetle , so if u guys sound like "mayates" thats some terrible music


ha ha well thats wha ive been told so i guess i do sound like a black beetle


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> cause mexican rappers suck hella ass its like everyone of those jackasses grows up aspiring to be Frost that they do everything like he does to the point where its the same generic beats,lyrics and style. rather bump soulja boy than to listen to that horseshit.


-chicano rap + soulja boy= mmaaasss pppuuuutttttoooooo.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> -chicano rap + soulja boy= mmaaasss pppuuuutttttoooooo.


What do you bump? That wack ass east bay crap, like Lil coner and Tito B? Or that crappy ass Little Raider and all them fools that dick ride Mac Dre?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ElReyJr said:


> Chicano Rap does suck. Its to simple. Not everyone likes oldies. Them beats they be rapping on simply SUCK. Seems like they are directing music for LA peeps.
> Hellafyde records be doing their thing. Them beats be bangn. SPM was on some shit with his first releases then simply fell off. His camp really didnt step up to the plate.* Frost could of done better if he would of worked with better producers (better beats). He went hard. *
> Chicano or black rap....nowadays be saying the same thing. They got all the hoes and all the money etc....how they went thru the struggle....shit. I heard that already. I listen to black rap (Pac,Cube, Dre, Em, 50). You got to respect 50, he was going for a different audience than simply peeps from the hood. His music was universal. Em was str8 real bout his rhymes. You could relate. The beats they got were bangn.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> What do you bump? That wack ass east bay crap, like Lil coner and Tito B? Or that crappy ass Little Raider and all them fools that dick ride Mac Dre?


Damn homie it look like u know more about bay area rap then me!!!
LOL.. but nope I don't bump not off that. All I bump is Dr dre. snoop dog. Nate dog. Sypress hill. Corridos. Rancheras. Spm.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Damn homie it look like u know more about bay area rap then me!!!
> LOL.. but nope I don't bump not off that. All I bump is Dr dre. snoop dog. Nate dog. Sypress hill. Corridos. Rancheras. Spm.


Orale! Only reason I know, is cuz that is all the youngsters play these days, and I have three teenagers with friends that love that crap. That shit is wack. I still listen to Dre and snoop, Cypress hill tambien. But I never was a fan of South park molester.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Orale! Only reason I know, is cuz that is all the youngsters play these days, and I have three teenagers with friends that love that crap. That shit is wack. I still listen to Dre and snoop, Cypress hill tambien. But I never was a fan of South park molester.


Yea bro. I don't bump none of that. Not even mac caca. In not no Damn chango. Lol...


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Joe(caprice)68,

That beat on that song is wack..BORING! Lyrics are str8 lame! As much as I want a Mexican to make it big, I just can't feel their songs! 
SPM went hard. How many Mexican rappers have had hits like him? Molester or not...Respect his rhymes!


----------



## jyphotog (Jan 1, 2012)

I rarely listen to black rap anymore. At least not current shit. I do listen to ****** rap though. I can relate to that shit!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ElReyJr said:


> Joe(caprice)68,
> 
> That beat on that song is wack..BORING! Lyrics are str8 lame! As much as I want a Mexican to make it big, I just can't feel their songs!
> SPM went hard. How many Mexican rappers have had hits like him? Molester or not...Respect his rhymes!


 spm lol


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Ha!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> Joe(caprice)68,
> 
> That beat on that song is wack..BORING! Lyrics are str8 lame! As much as I want a Mexican to make it big, I just can't feel their songs!
> SPM went hard. How many Mexican rappers have had hits like him? *Molester or not...Respect his rhymes!*


:wow: :twak::buttkick:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Yea bro. I don't bump none of that. Not even mac caca. In not no Damn chango. Lol...


LOL. Me neither carnal!:rofl:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> spm lol
> View attachment 416002


Fuck SPM and Katt Williams!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Fuck SPM and Katt Williams!


:rimshot:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Not chicano rap but puro espanol and the beat is good


----------



## jyphotog (Jan 1, 2012)

What about some gringa rap. I like this shit!


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Purple haze,

Have you heard his early releases? Or becuz he is from Texas you don't bump his music? What other Chicano rapper has gotten down like him?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Free SPM


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Free SPM


Keep him away from the kids!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :wow: :twak::buttkick:


hes all for butt fucking kids elreyjr is a master child puppeteer


----------



## The Dos Equis Guy (May 24, 2011)

verde said:


>





verde said:


>





aj-1980 supreme said:


>





aj-1980 supreme said:


>





dameon said:


>





dameon said:


>





JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>





aj-1980 supreme said:


>



:thumbsdown:



















:twak:





















:buttkick:


















:barf:












:inout:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ElReyJr said:


> Joe(caprice)68,
> 
> That beat on that song is wack..BORING! Lyrics are str8 lame! As much as I want a Mexican to make it big, I just can't feel their songs!
> SPM went hard. How many Mexican rappers have had hits like him? Molester or not...Respect his rhymes!


spoken like a true child molester


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

C'mon. I am just respecting his rhymes! I am not talkn bout him being a molester.You guys can't seem to get past that. 
Tell me what you all bump to? Oldies?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ElReyJr said:


> C'mon. I am just respecting his rhymes! I am not talkn bout him being a molester.You guys can't seem to get past that.
> Tell me what you all bump to? Oldies?


i bump shit that wasnt made by a child molester :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i bump shit that wasnt made by a child molester :nicoderm:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

http://youtu.be/adsbnWf3HEA


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Brother lynch, spice 1, rbl posse, 2 short, 2 live crew, 2 PAC, 
Tigers of the north
The hurricanes , 
LOL

Old sku funk, 
And any other old sku rap, 
All the new hip hop sucks ;(


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> Purple haze,
> 
> Have you heard his early releases? Or becuz he is from Texas you don't bump his music? What other Chicano rapper has gotten down like him?


I tried to give it a listen about 10 years ago before he was a convicted child molester and wasn't feeling it... but rhymes or not you couldn't pay me to support a fuckin pedophile in any way shape or form :nicoderm:. About other chicano rappers, I wouldn't know because I don't listen to chicano rap. I will bump the shit out of some Psycho Realm, Sick Symphoniez, Street Platoon, Cypress Hill, Soul Assassins but that is not chicano rap that's real hip hop.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Unfortunatly most chicano rap is talking about sureno life. Blue this blue that. Don't get me wrong there's some ok rappers. But most black east coast or west coast rappers have better lyrics or beats. Most people bump shit that sounds koo and tight vs some shit that alright. Just my opinion.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Unfortunatly most chicano rap is talking about sureno life. Blue this blue that. Don't get me wrong there's some ok rappers. But most black east coast or west coast rappers have better lyrics or beats. Most people bump shit that sounds koo and tight vs some shit that alright. Just my opinion.


Most of the Norteno rap is the same way.


----------



## M.I.H (Dec 12, 2010)

*sounds good 2 me*


----------



## M.I.H (Dec 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/OQW1KL3Arq4


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


man this my shit!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

SICK SIDE....PSYCHO FUCKING REALM ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2MEX
IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE
SON DOOBIE


MEXICAN HIP HOP!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BIG_JAE said:


> IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE


^2x


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

BigLos said:


> uffin:



This shit dope!!! i would Bump this in my shit....


----------



## OldSchoolSean (Dec 20, 2011)

how bout neither?? I personally slap hardcore, punk, and death metal...then again im probably the most odd, non-typical guy you'll ever meet...riding skateboards and dirt bikes...moshing at hardcore shows...but when i ride, its LOW AS FUCK, daily.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


Shit is hot. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Jae-p, akwid, dyablo,conejo, diamonique, big lokote, and all norte rappers eat big chorizo


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


thats not bad


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Luis Perez Mesa EL BARZON The FIRST RAP song recorded . (early 1940s) can somebody post this its on youtube. I m 2 computer challeged to do this. thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

misterslick said:


> Jae-p, akwid, dyablo,conejo, diamonique, big lokote, and all norte rappers eat big chorizo


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't bump alot of chicano rap because it really hasn't evolved it sounds all the same for the most part some of the shit you posted up on page 2 was decent but like I said it's like they try to hard and are stuck in the damn 70s trying to be all cholo with bishes with a gang of makeup lol and yes I'm mexican


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> thats not bad


ya I like that I thought it was coo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've always jammed jay t's stuff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Larry that was the worst shit I ever heard everybody want to be a rapper some of these cats just need to get a real job, let alone if you over 30 since the 80s every one wants to be a rapper but some people just shouldn't no production, no content and always sayin the same shit does big pun count as a Mexican rapper I know he puertorican but damn, lowrider shows are the worst with the local rappers some guys got talent but most don't just want some wheels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Larry that was the worst shit I ever heard everybody want to be a rapper some of these cats just need to get a real job, let alone if you over 30 since the 80s every one wants to be a rapper but some people just shouldn't no production, no content and always sayin the same shit does big pun count as a Mexican rapper I know he puertorican but damn, lowrider shows are the worst with the local rappers some guys got talent but most don't just want some wheels


You don't even listen to rap you old foo so you don't know LOL whats up dog how you been


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

come on daddy I know im old, I dont listen to these youngstas my kids listen too 70s and 80s some 90s and pac and biggy only


----------



## stilotattoos (Jan 19, 2012)

I just think chicano rap is useless I only like a very few that are not always talking about being chicano like psycho realm other than that goodie mob outcast ramon ayala and oldies


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

[video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/I1OWy3GXJpQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

fuck it everyone bumps what they want to brown r black who cares were all doing th same thing cruzing...........


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

one of my favorite songs to cruise to


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, we all know Mr Capone-e is NOT chicano- old news but Mr Capone-e is an advocator and supporter of chicano rap. The subject of this tread is why Raza supports more black rap then chicano rap. Capone-e asks why blacks dont support brown rap, the way browns support black, I think the track is dope. Keep racist talk out. We are all lowriders not bitchriders. Check it out:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I prefer ethiopian rap myself


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

KARACHISFINEST said:


> Okay, we all know Mr Capone-e is NOT chicano- old news but Mr Capone-e is an advocator and supporter of chicano rap. The subject of this tread is why Raza supports more black rap then chicano rap. Capone-e asks why blacks dont support brown rap, the way browns support black, I think the track is dope. Keep racist talk out. We are all lowriders not bitchriders. Check it out:


THIS WAS REAL RUFF TO LISTEN TOO HERE, NOT CAUSE OF HIS RACE BUT THE PRODUCTION AND THE LYRICS:thumbsdown:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


 i would roll with this


----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just for the fact that cuz ur in a low low and ur Mexican people automatically excpect u to play chicano rappers only chicano rapped ill listen to is spm other then that nthn but snoop dr dre n easy e. All chicano rappers tlk about brown pride this n that n south side this n that its GAY


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

mc1980 said:


> Just for the fact that cuz ur in a low low and ur Mexican people automatically excpect u to play chicano rappers only chicano rapped ill listen to is spm other then that nthn but snoop dr dre n easy e.* All chicano rappers tlk about brown pride this n that n south side this n that its GAY*


:facepalm:


----------



## LilHomie913 (Feb 19, 2012)

hell yea people think that all chicanos listen to that "los angelas" chicano rap which is basically sureno music its fucking dumb show some love to northern califaz!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

LilHomie913 said:


> hell yea people think that all chicanos listen to that "los angelas" chicano rap which is basically sureno music its fucking dumb show some love to northern califaz!


Norteno rappers are lame as fuck!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Norteno rappers are lame as fuck!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SOME chicano Rap is coo> Brownsides 1st CD was coo. Frost had some cooljoints,LSOB has a fewclassics. I think LIL G is on his way up also but like someone sai the problem with the majority of chicano rap these days is its all about either being a Norteno or Sureno. Im not saying dnt be proud of where your from or where your at but if you aint banging why knocc it?for example, Snoop dont say CUZZ in all his songs,an he aint going off about banging on Slobs. he throws in references here and there but dosent over due it.
i bump what sounds good, and isnt going to get me blasted!! LOL!!
my .02


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I PREFER SOME FIRME OLDIEZ MYSELF.....


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I PREFER SOME FIRME OLDIEZ MYSELF.....


:yes:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Even then I do not speak Spanish, I love Mexican rap and music! I think that language does really well in music. 
Especially the hard versions, like this:











I also think it's great that more European rappers begin to find their own style now, like this. -hard as hell!:rimshot:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Spm clicka one kidfrost Latin shade of Brown cypress hill psycho realm are the hardest Mexican rapper out there the rest need to keep on trying lol


----------



## CADWELL (Jan 29, 2012)

This Frost track is about the only chicano shit that gets play in my ride...other then that its oldsckoo gangsta....the music speaks for its self and above all I can't remember the last time I new of a Latino producer that had the skills other then Johnny J but even Tupac was bustin on his sh!t...it's all about good beats and turning hoes out and coming up...Alot of Raza rap if not all has too much Oldie stuff mixed into it...






























The ultimate....


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


That just proves my point more, Norteno rappers suck dick. Always hanging off the mayates nutts.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol, It's just rap to me now a days:werd:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> That just proves my point more, Norteno rappers suck dick. Always hanging off the mayates nutts.


 you didn't prove anything?

Just saying.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Charger_on_22's said:


> That just proves my point more, Norteno rappers suck dick. Always hanging off the mayates nutts.


Racist


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Racist


Fuck off!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> you didn't prove anything?
> 
> Just saying.


The video proved my point about how Norteno rappers suck. That video was lame and so were their ryhmes.:roflmao::machinegun::guns:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Fuck off!


Own up to it homie...you keep hollering that bullshit so own up to it bitch ass.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> The video proved my point about how Norteno rappers suck. That video was lame and so were their ryhmes.:roflmao::machinegun::guns:


all good homie, we all have are own taste in music.Just keep it low and slow, and bump that SHIT!


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

chales con esto bump whatever is clever


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Own up to it homie...you keep hollering that bullshit so own up to it bitch ass.


I can careless what you think, fuckin punk bitch. Don't label me, cuz you don't know me. So go fuck yourself with that shit. Are you black and did I offend you? Quit being a pussy, cause their are quite a few blacks on here that have spitting the word ****** and shit. You think I'm gonna run and cry racism? Only a bitch gets offended by something on the internet.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> all good homie, we all have are own taste in music.Just keep it low and slow, and bump that SHIT!


Yup yup. I just bump a lot of oldies myself. Not really into rap anymore.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

How in the Fuck will a black person sound singing coridos on the real let's face not all Mexicans sound good rapping now u do got some Mexicans that hit it of real good rapping like ackwid but if u hear there raps the don't try to b like all the Chicano rappers rapping about some bull shit theydid infact I think it supid how they make us look bad wit all the dom shit they rap !!!! And display on there covers on there albams !!!! If the black man need to b look't at like we don't but more power to all the rappers brown or black . Just my point !!!! 

Dise el dicho sapatero sus sapatos . ¦{


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THATZ WHY I BUMP OLDIEZ.....BETTER THAN RAP.....BLACK..CHICANO..OR WHITE....OLDIEZ ARE FIRME.....NOW CLOSE THIS STUPID THREAD..LOL:roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

To much Sureño Norteño hate for my taste is why I really don't choose to listen to most Chicano rap. Spitting on your own people is not my idea of entertainment.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

big nuts said:


> How in the Fuck will a black person sound singing coridos on the real let's face not all Mexicans sound good rapping now u do got some Mexicans that hit it of real good rapping like ackwid but if u hear there raps the don't try to b like all the Chicano rappers rapping about some bull shit theydid infact I think it supid how they make us look bad wit all the dom shit they rap !!!! And display on there covers on there albams !!!! If the black man need to b look't at like we don't but more power to all the rappers brown or black . Just my point !!!!
> 
> *Dise el dicho sapatero sus sapatos* . ¦{


:roflmao:I like that one homie!!!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Let's be real, Spanish rap has not progressed into having a really smooth flow. Most of the lyrical problems in Spanish rap is that they try to flow American style in the Spanish language is that's really complicated. "Black Rap" has evolved since the 1970's and Spanish rap is somewhat still fresh. If you compare "Chicano Rap" to "Black Rap", the Chicano's are a long way behind from evolving from Tejano music...Country music vs Rap!


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

you know everyone was bumping Rap long before "mexican rap" came about who was there? Frost? U sholdn't prefer to bump something because of race. That makes u a supporter not a true fan of music. I dont bump "mexican rap" much theres not to many good rappers not many try to make music they just wanna make a cd with there homies on the cover.And not many black rapers are good today id like to go shoot everyone at 99.1 power106and radio . FUCK THE RADIO and stop have a bitch sing ur hooks 
"daddy im in love wit a thug" "gangster need loving tooo" :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I BUMP OLDIEZ..AND OLD SKOOL JAMZ....T T P T....


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I BUMP OLDIEZ..AND OLD SKOOL JAMZ....T T P T....


:thumbsup: Thats whats up!


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> Let's be real, Spanish rap has not progressed into having a really smooth flow.


Maybe, but this fact also means that mexico rap is more street and rough. And that style is the gold! For the same reason that I like Eazy-E, I like today's Chicano rap, it's hard-core simply!

Even many real black rappers like DMX complains aboute today's black rappers are too soft, and I agree. this is what it should sound like!uffin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

vipera said:


> Maybe, but this fact also means that mexico rap is more street and rough. And that style is the gold! For the same reason that I like Eazy-E, I like today's Chicano rap, it's hard-core simply!
> 
> Even many real black rappers like DMX complains aboute today's black rappers are too soft, and I agree. *this is what it should sound like!*uffin:


:uh: you can't possibly be serious. :barf:


----------



## EsePorks (Mar 7, 2012)

I fuck wit it all, SPM is in my top 2 for sure tho.... 
Im outta Nuevo bout to drop a mixtape called "Nuevo's Best Kept Secret" Check out 1 of the songs off of it, hasn't been editted n shit but check it out n let me knw wat chu think...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA_wg8INZaw


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol cuz they not raza homes they more in 2 mayate shit aqui puro sureno rap x em firme ass oldies homes  but I'm more in 2 oldies then rap !!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> Lol cuz they not raza homes they more in 2 mayate shit aqui puro sureno rap x em firme ass oldies homes  but I'm more in 2 oldies then rap !!!


:uh: you do know that 'mayates' sing most if not all the oldies you're into right?


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

EsePorks said:


> *I fuck wit it all, SPM *is in my top 2 for sure tho....
> Im outta Nuevo bout to drop a mixtape called "Nuevo's Best Kept Secret" Check out 1 of the songs off of it, hasn't been editted n shit but check it out n let me knw wat chu think...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA_wg8INZaw


:facepalm:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :uh: you do know that 'mayates' sing most if not all the oldies you're into right?


Simon I know dat homes so if u know oldies n mayate rap is a full different trip Homie !!!! Don't never compare oldies by blacks 2 mayate rap !! I got much luv 2 da da ones da put oldies on da map x vida !! But is not da same about new mayate rap homes u got me !!


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can we atleast all agree that in every pic Nicki Minaj takes, she always looks like she has a Broomstick shoved up her Culo!LMAO :roflmao::rofl: :yes:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My honest opinion. Because cats is trying to be so hard, and so thuggish. They rush to put out music, and they got too many YES people around them. That is why all the people that are putting out music that gets play. There music is developed, it has a style, something new. I mean if you can not keep the beat, your gonna loose people. Lil Wayne is one of the worst rappers out there, his style and delivery sucks. But when you here what he has to say, it is like Damn, that fool said that shit. Like in a song he said: "I am Ray Charles to the Bullshit" I mean your like that fool just said that. But the shit is crazy, Blind to the bullshit


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Another problem rap has is that "There are alot more rappers out now than there are actual Fans":facepalm: Everybody and their mama is a rapper nowadays or atleast dropping a mixtape or something. The games been oversaturated by dudes trying to mimic and copy and unfortunatly the lack of creativity and originality is killing the game!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

vipera said:


> Maybe, but this fact also means that mexico rap is more street and rough. And that style is the gold! For the same reason that I like Eazy-E, I like today's Chicano rap, it's hard-core simply!
> 
> Even many real black rappers like DMX complains aboute today's black rappers are too soft, and I agree. this is what it should sound like!uffin:




:rofl::roflmao::facepalm::thumbsdown::tears::uh::ugh::buttkick::around::nono::scrutinize::barf::banghead:hno::wow::loco::nosad::bowrofl::chuck::inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the sound and idea of mixing Banda with Rap. And this is one of my favorite rolas:
http://youtu.be/rWzVwjbHH3s


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :uh: you do know that 'mayates' sing most if not all the oldies you're into right?


x2.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> x2.


X 3 
unless this idiot is riding around listeing to Tejano while rolling on his Chinas and no hydros!:buttkick:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

this white boy can rapp u cant put a race on music anyone can learn it but that does not make them good at it


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!



:barf::barf::barf:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

I knew the mayate word would come out sooner or later watch where this topic goes now smdh. Lol


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

LONNDOGG said:


> I knew the mayate word would come out sooner or later watch where this topic goes now smdh. Lol


Lol is probl goin 2 a different level  but as 4 me been Mexican Chicano how ever !!! Black or ****** is a worse word I'm not Lik lots of Mexicans calln em self ****** or tell a mayate ***** !!! My word I use 2 any body if is white or black mayate is homie homes that's r mexican style !!!! but this not Wat tha thread is about !!! Is about answern homies "?"


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> Lol is probl goin 2 a different level  but as 4 me been Mexican Chicano how ever !!! Black or ****** is a worse word I'm not Lik lots of Mexicans calln em self ****** or tell a mayate ***** !!! My word I use 2 any body if is white or black mayate is homie homes that's r mexican style !!!! but this not Wat tha thread is about !!! Is about answern homies "?"


I feel drunk when I try to read your replies :around:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> I feel drunk when I try to read your replies :around:


Is cuz u don't understand or way of talkn n writen homes get it right loko !!! Aka Mr Chuco


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

cus chicano rappers suck bawlz besides that child molester SPM he was the best chicano rapper ever. end/thread


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> cus chicano rappers suck bawlz besides that child molester SPM he was the best chicano rapper ever. end/thread


I wouldn't consider him a chicano rapper..


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

ok "latino" rapper :ugh:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

point is SPM kills any chicano latin hispanic rappers and does it without wearing mickey mouse gloves :ugh:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> Is cuz u don't understand or way of talkn n writen homes get it right loko !!! Aka Mr Chuco


It's because you write like an ignorant idiot! And that's coming from a Southern California Chicano, 'loko'.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh snap.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!


 Look at this Vato right now posing for the camera, putting on Duck Lips just like a Hyna! SMH :facepalm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> It's because you write like an ignorant idiot! And that's coming from a Southern California Chicano, 'loko'.


lol


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Man this is why I stay in OT I have no patience here :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

JLR_405 said:


> Look at this Vato right now posing for the camera, putting on Duck Lips just like a Hyna! SMH :facepalm:


stfu^ he put _Chicano rap on the map_


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> stfu^ he put _Chicano rap on the map_


 :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> It's because you write like an ignorant idiot! And that's coming from a Southern California Chicano, 'loko'.


I don't giv a fck about u or where u from lame chavala u not da only one frm sur califas !!! I soy Mexicano ese ique had 2 b other pinche lame talkn masa about ur on raza u on the leva loko!!! South central LA 2 Texas ique?


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

man if you guys think this new shit thats out is better then chicano rap youre stuipd now in days this new music gets stupid by the minute. it all about the 90s. bone thugs,warren g,natedogg,2pac and of course our chicano rap brownside,lil menace. i cant stand listening to the radio.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> I don't giv a fck about u or where u from lame chavala u not da only one frm sur califas !!! I soy Mexicano ese ique had 2 b other pinche lame talkn masa about ur on raza u on the leva loko!!! South central LA 2 Texas ique?


:roflmao: someone's mad, shut the fuck up punk, you're only making yourself look dumber with each post. Way to represent your raza, homes.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Why dont ppl consider SPM a chicano? He is., so is juan gotti? But I jam to lil rob hes da sht!!! Sumtimes zro djzcrew big moe But my only rapper to jam is LIL ROB mr 1218


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :roflmao: someone's mad, shut the fuck up punk, you're only making yourself look dumber with each post. Way to represent your raza, homes.


 lame u sain it cuz u not in my face puto !!!! U da wana talkn masa punk ass leva I'm down for my raza but fck who ever is not Lik I said puro Mexicano punk !!!! U just waitn my time up on this jale borate smoke ur self if u didn't understand it hahaha !!!!! U can post here actn hard that all u can do ese !!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> lame u sain it cuz u not in my face puto !!!! U da wana talkn masa punk ass leva I'm down for my raza but fck who ever is not Lik I said puro Mexicano punk !!!! U just waitn my time up on this jale borate smoke ur self if u didn't understand it hahaha !!!!! U can post here actn hard that all u can do ese !!!












Wow you are really catching feelings over here :rofl:. Again I find it hard to understand your fifth grade-level jibberish, but if anyone's acting hard here it's your punk ass. I'm just telling it like it is. I am always out in these streets and am definitely not hard to find, so do your homework on here and run up if you think you're such a badass .


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

My kind of Chicano rap


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Wow you are really catching feelings over here :rofl:. Again I find it hard to understand your fifth grade-level jibberish, but if anyone's acting hard here it's your punk ass. I'm just telling it like it is. I am always out in these streets and am definitely not hard to find, so do your homework on here and run up if you think you're such a badass .


:roflmao:


----------



## illmatic69 (Jul 15, 2010)

wut


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I CANT BELIEVE THIS THREAD IS STILL ACTIVE. :no:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

This song is cool but the video is fucken hilarious!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Wow you are really catching feelings over here :rofl:. Again I find it hard to understand your fifth grade-level jibberish, but if anyone's acting hard here it's your punk ass. I'm just telling it like it is. I am always out in these streets and am definitely not hard to find, so do your homework on here and run up if you think you're such a badass .


U prObl hidden on em calles punk haha I can't say more leva u ain't no Mexicano Chicano is da same pendejo!!! N get this jale right Spanglish leva u just don't know shit about it !!!! Get on my level !!!!


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> *U prObl hidden on em calles* punk haha I can't say more leva u ain't no Mexicano Chicano is da same pendejo!!! N get this jale right Spanglish leva u just don't know shit about it !!!! Get on my level !!!!


:no: last week I was at Elysian Park, and Whittier Blvd ELA, and Montebello Park, and Vineland Drive-in. I drive a tan big body Cadi. This weekend I will be at the Traffic show in the IE. Next weekend I will be at the tattoo convention/car show at the Doubletree in Orange. Show up or shut up puto I'm done dealing with you and fucking up this topic


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :no: last week I was at Elysian Park, and Whittier Blvd ELA, and Montebello Park, and Vineland Drive-in. I drive a tan big body Cadi. This weekend I will be at the Traffic show in the IE. Next weekend I will be at the tattoo convention/car show at the Doubletree in Orange. Show up or shut up puto I'm done dealing with you and fucking up this topic


lol what was the topic?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr Cucho said:


> U prObl hidden on em calles punk haha I can't say more leva u ain't no Mexicano Chicano is da same pendejo!!! N get this jale right Spanglish leva u just don't know shit about it !!!! Get on my level !!!!


so what youre saying is your a mojo ****** from chilangolandia


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

BigLos said:


> I decided to ask this question *"Why does RAZA prefer to bump Black Rap instead of Chicano Rap when they cruise?"* on a new thread when I seen Dirk Diglers thread about Best chicano rap song to cruise to. I've always wondered this when I would go to cruise nights, car shows, crenshaw, see cruising videos on youtube that people upload or when I would see a lowrider on the streets bumpin. Majority of the time I would hear black rap and not chicano rap coming from a hispanic persons low-low. Why is that? I mean dont get me wrong cus I bump both black rap & chicano rap. Because if it sounds good to me, I'll bump it. But majority of the time I bump Chicano Rap whether Im lowriding or not. But back to my question...
> 
> *For example: Would you rather bump this...
> *
> ...



you picked 2 wack muthafuckas....

if you woulda picked the game and lil one or mac 10 and slush the villan then maybe we could have made a choice, but right now chicano rap and black rap are in a lul....no sick shit coming in from anywhere


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

*Tons of Latino / Chicano Rap Videos *uffin:* Check them out here:
http://www.brownpride.com/bp_videos/
*


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> man if you guys think this new shit thats out is better then chicano rap youre stuipd now in days this new music gets stupid by the minute. it all about the 90s. bone thugs,warren g,natedogg,2pac and of course our chicano rap brownside,lil menace. i cant stand listening to the radio.


QFMFT i only bump 90's rap cus that was the best shit to ever come out, dre eazy pac cube mack 10 brownside funky aztecs mr key the list goes on, i cant stand all these skinny jean wearing happy rappers thinkn that just cus they get sleeved up makes em tough.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :no: last week I was at Elysian Park, and Whittier Blvd ELA, and Montebello Park, and Vineland Drive-in. I drive a tan big body Cadi. This weekend I will be at the Traffic show in the IE. Next weekend I will be at the tattoo convention/car show at the Doubletree in Orange. Show up or shut up puto I'm done dealing with you and fucking up this topic


Hahaha u get of my balls lame tha only way u there is y cuz u belong 2 a car club haha Blast on ur ass punk !!! I taxn ur ass wen u get down 2 east Los !! Down el monte 2 lame !!!u just don't know who u fckn wth !!! Simon lla estuvo I don't wana see ur postn shit bk in here !! Ur da one fck up this jale U stared Lik a Lil puta without askn u shit !!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> so what youre saying is your a mojo ****** from chilangolandia


Fck u punk how da fck u Sayn I'm frm chilangolandia u don't even know who I'm !!! R u a mojo puta? Haha I can tell tha way u talk u a wana black !!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> lol what was the topic?


It was about y Raza prefer 2 bump black rap instead of Chicano rap n this lame dat dont even has a real nick name just stared talkn masa I guess he liks that black rap qno ese MR59 Wat u think homie !!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

RAP IS JUST A STYLE OF MUSIC. WHY DO I PREFER BECAUSE I PREFER TO LIST TO LYRICS THAT FLOW. THEY SHOULD WORK ON THERE GAME INSTEAD OF THERE OUTFITS FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT . WHY SHOULD I BUY UR SHIT WHEN U SUCK CANT RAP BUT UR MEXICAN AND I SHOULD SUPPORT U. I CANT GET PAID FOR DOING SHITTY WORK.

AND PLEASE STOP USEING THE BITCHES OR UR HOOKS IT SOUNDS LIKE SHIT!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;Ns2SfQAb8v]http://youtu.be/Ns2SfQAb8v[/video]


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr Cucho said:


> Fck u punk how da fck u Sayn I'm frm chilangolandia u don't even know who I'm !!! R u a mojo puta? Haha I can tell tha way u talk u a wana black !!


you so mad you can't even make a coherent sentence:inout:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> you so mad you can't even make a coherent sentence:inout:


X2 sounds like he's about to have a stroke or some shit :roflmao:

All bark and no bite fucking ***.


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Serio is wack


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

JLR_405 said:


> :rimshot: :roflmao:



Serio is wack. Frost, Mellow, Lighter Shade of Brown...etc. Those are the real homies that put Chicano Rap on the map. Serio is a disgrace to the music industry.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr Cucho said:


> U prObl hidden on em calles punk haha I can't say more leva u ain't no Mexicano Chicano is da same pendejo!!! N get this jale right Spanglish leva u just don't know shit about it !!!! Get on my level !!!!


chicanos fighting chicanos is what they want.... didnt u guys learn anything from blood in blood out


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> RAP IS JUST A STYLE OF MUSIC. WHY DO I PREFER BECAUSE I PREFER TO LIST TO LYRICS THAT FLOW. THEY SHOULD WORK ON THERE GAME INSTEAD OF THERE OUTFITS FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT . WHY SHOULD I BUY UR SHIT WHEN U SUCK CANT RAP BUT UR MEXICAN AND I SHOULD SUPPORT U. I CANT GET PAID FOR DOING SHITTY WORK. AND PLEASE STOP USEING THE BITCHES OR UR HOOKS IT SOUNDS LIKE SHIT!


 ur only talking bout cali mexican gangster music.. i agree most of it sucks.. again.. theres plenty of skilled chicanos out there.. my personal collection includes.. jaytee from n2deep and latino velvet, baby bash whos real music isnt the stuff he makes for the ladies but the real d boy music since late 90s,of course SPM, lucky luciano got sick skills.. rasheed half black half chicano.. got mad freestyle skills, romero clicka 1, and many more..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

stubborn4life said:


> Serio is wack. Frost, Mellow, Lighter Shade of Brown...etc. Those are the real homies that put Chicano Rap on the map. Serio is a disgrace to the music industry.


 agreed.. although mellow isnt actually chicano. but like many latinos. he adopted the chicano identity while growing up there.. your forgetting jaytee from n2deep.. he also started latino velvet. .and also help but bay area on the map .. with fools like e 40 and mac dre..


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ur only talking bout cali mexican gangster music.. i agree most of it sucks.. again.. theres plenty of skilled chicanos out there.. my personal collection includes.. jaytee from n2deep and latino velvet, baby bash whos real music isnt the stuff he makes for the ladies but the real d boy music since late 90s,of course SPM, lucky luciano got sick skills.. rasheed half black half chicano.. got mad freestyle skills, romero clicka 1, and many more..


yeah but some of them rappers u name do ryme good they act black even spm ive heard him use ****** in his rymes and saging not cool or Mexican. some use words like ****** as cruch and if ur Mexican it makes u look :buttkick:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> yeah but some of them rappers u name do ryme good they act black even spm ive heard him use ****** in his rymes and saging not cool or Mexican. some use words like ****** as cruch and if ur Mexican it makes u look :buttkick:


 the way people dress or whatever isnt acting black.. its called hiphop andits called growing up in the hood.. granted yes spm does use *****, but he did grow up in an all blaack community.. but he still strongly represents mexican..also the word ***** has in the last few years become more acceptable in hiphop and in the streets .. although i do not condone it nor use it..


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

REAL RAP UNDERGROUND LISTEN TO MURDOCK NEVER USES ****** CAUSE THATS RYMING...... DRE TOOSHORT SNOOP E40 ICECUBE ECT. ARE TRUE CLASSICS BUT SUCK TODAY BUT I LOVE WC HIPHOP IT SEEMS THERE PUTTING CRAP OUT TO MAKE A BUCK.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I DONT KNOW WY SPM IS SO LIKED HE DOES ACT BLACK AND TO ME THAT AINT COO IF YOU CHICANO BUT IV NOTICED ALOT OF GENTE THAT LIKE CHICANO RAP IS THE CHICANO RAP THAT SOUNDS LIKE BLACKS IM COO WITH MY OLDIES ALL THE WAY


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

NEW WEST COAST AND THEY GOT A HOMIE RAPPING


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> REAL RAP UNDERGROUND LISTEN TO MURDOCK NEVER USES ****** CAUSE THATS RYMING...... DRE TOOSHORT SNOOP E40 ICECUBE ECT. ARE TRUE CLASSICS BUT SUCK TODAY BUT I LOVE WC HIPHOP IT SEEMS THERE PUTTING CRAP OUT TO MAKE A BUCK.


 i gotta disagree on e 40.. he puttin out straight heat.. have u heard the revenue retrievin albums.. theres 4 i think.. and they all fuckin sicc..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> I DONT KNOW WY SPM IS SO LIKED HE DOES ACT BLACK AND TO ME THAT AINT COO IF YOU CHICANO BUT IV NOTICED ALOT OF GENTE THAT LIKE CHICANO RAP IS THE CHICANO RAP THAT SOUNDS LIKE BLACKS IM COO WITH MY OLDIES ALL THE WAY


 why do people say that.. just cause its not straight ese music dont mean they actin black.. again.. its called growin up in the hood,, d boy music.. blacks do not own hiphop.. just like we dont own lowriding.. latinos have been in hiphop since day one.. its street music.. not actin black.. should we say 50 cent or eminem or flo rida or others are acting mexican because they have chicano style tattoos on them.. your not acting black just cause ur not a cholo or ese.. are chicanos who listen and play rock music acting white.. no . its what they like.. do we call white people wearing guaged ears acting aztec or myan.. cuz they were doin that a thousand years ago.. its hiphop, it belongs to everyone..and plenty of the black artists have latin blood too..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> why do people say that.. just cause its not straight ese music dont mean they actin black.. again.. its called growin up in the hood,, d boy music.. blacks do not own hiphop.. just like we dont own lowriding.. latinos have been in hiphop since day one.. its street music.. not actin black.. should we say 50 cent or eminem or flo rida or others are acting mexican because they have chicano style tattoos on them.. your not acting black just cause ur not a cholo or ese.. are chicanos who listen and play rock music acting white.. no . its what they like.. do we call white people wearing guaged ears acting aztec or myan.. cuz they were doin that a thousand years ago.. its hiphop, it belongs to everyone..and plenty of the black artists have latin blood too..


Yea you have a point but saying ***** and saggin there pantalones come on now like some ****** and i didnt even know 50 cent had chicano style tats hes to dark to tell and its one thing being latin or chicano i dont know about you but im CHICANO 100% Homie and i do see alot of Vatos my age trying to act black now days its like the style now days and even lie they have black in them or puerto rican what happend to our raza


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Yea you have a point but saying ***** and saggin there pantalones come on now like some ****** and i didnt even know 50 cent had chicano style tats hes to dark to tell and its one thing being latin or chicano i dont know about you but im CHICANO 100% Homie and i do see alot of Vatos my age trying to act black now days its like the style now days and even lie they have black in them or puerto rican what happend to our raza


 well saggin has always been multicultural.. 50 cents tattoo on his back thats says 50... is chicano style and was done by mr cartoon.. and as far as chicanos lying saying there black.. those are sellouts.. the chicanos i know that dress and talk street.. are still proudly chicano.. and would never sellout their raza..


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> well saggin has always been multicultural.. 50 cents tattoo on his back thats says 50... is chicano style and was done by mr cartoon.. and as far as chicanos lying saying there black.. those are sellouts.. the chicanos i know that dress and talk street.. are still proudly chicano.. and would never sellout their raza..


So why can't they talk Chicano street style? I sure as hell prefer to say ese than *****. I don't need to cop the style of some black rapper to say I'm street. I would much rather prefer to dress like a cholo and proudly represent that way.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

mrboscodelagente said:


> you picked 2 wack muthafuckas....
> 
> if you woulda picked the game and lil one or mac 10 and slush the villan then maybe we could have made a choice, but right now chicano rap and black rap are in a lul....no sick shit coming in from anywhere


I just picked those 2 choices because those are the 2 that Ive seen that are more recent. And youre right, music nowadays has gone down the drain. Nowadays you hear more of that LMFAO bullshit type of techno or club music or whatever that gente of music is considered. And everyone is starting to dress like those fools from jersey shore with their skinny pants and tight v-neck shirts but thats another subject which I wont get into. 

What I was trying to point out with this thread is that why is my raza so quick to put down chicano rap? It has nothing to do with raza HAVING TO SUPPORT chicano rap just because youre chicano. I just dont like it when raza is so quick to talk down on it when alot of you dont ever bump it or even tried to bump it but are so quick to talk shit. I like it cus some of it is cool. And I aint gonna lie, alot of it does suck.

Alot of people listen to music (doesnt matter the genre ) because they can relate to the music, they like the message that theyre sending out or maybe its just catchie. idk. But as for me I listen to music for all those reasons and more. 

I trip out on how much people love to talk shit on layitlow. And it doesnt matter what topic or thread it is. Ive seen shit from fuck 14x7s its all bout 13x7s to fuck four door cars theyre nothing but parts cars to people talking shit when a fellow layitlow member needs help on anything and thery dont get help, all they get is a bunch of lame smart-ass remarks from some people on here.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> So why can't they talk Chicano street style? I sure as hell prefer to say ese than *****. I don't need to cop the style of some black rapper to say I'm street. I would much rather prefer to dress like a cholo and proudly represent that way.


well i cant speak for others, but the raza i hang around, by the way im in the music biz, tthat dress like ballers, jordans, fitted hats, etc.. u kno the stylo... they dont say *****, they do still say ese, but also use current street terminology like, do it movin, off top, grindin, but still got the og chicano talk too .. and have chicano tattoos..


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Coupe's and Z's said:


> QFMFT i only bump 90's rap cus that was the best shit to ever come out, dre eazy pac cube mack 10 brownside funky aztecs mr key the list goes on, i cant stand all these skinny jean wearing happy rappers thinkn that just cus they get sleeved up makes em tough.


exactly the way i think. i wonder if these skinny jean guys get rashes in the tight as jeans.jaja the only thing i like are that the snapback hats are coming out like the 90s.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

look go you tube and hear the artist "cali life style" song coastin, or lost you wont regreat it i promisse good song to cruise on our lowriders. then check out brownside there the most street rappers in my book and dont brag about it like others. Artist "BrownSide" vatos in the barrio" some classic black and brown collabration even easy-e tbought these guys were badass cause he asked them to do that song. or someone post it here i dont know how.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> look go you tube and hear the artist "cali life style" song coastin, or lost you wont regreat it i promisse good song to cruise on our lowriders. then check out brownside there the most street rappers in my book and dont brag about it like others. Artist "BrownSide" vatos in the barrio" some classic black and brown collabration even easy-e tbought these guys were badass cause he asked them to do that song. or someone post it here i dont know how.






the best rapper in this group was that fool "Danger". too bad he was killed right before that album was released.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

BigLos said:


>


thanks for postin.youre right about danger.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like these guys are trying to be exactly like Wu-Tang.



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> REAL RAP UNDERGROUND LISTEN TO MURDOCK NEVER USES ****** CAUSE THATS RYMING...... DRE TOOSHORT SNOOP E40 ICECUBE ECT. ARE TRUE CLASSICS BUT SUCK TODAY BUT I LOVE WC HIPHOP IT SEEMS THERE PUTTING CRAP OUT TO MAKE A BUCK.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like you are a hater


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I ROLLED TO THIS IN MY RIDER BE4 I SOLD HER ASS http://youtu.be/yXck2GOkWXk


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BLACK RAP heres my main shithttp://youtu.be/OVncrjaoWj8 http://youtu.be/rnFZZpzZQb4 http://youtu.be/Px2zkuo-p7s http://youtu.be/-PhcJloUS64 http://youtu.be/lkb4WwyjCTE http://youtu.be/LBQM9-_IVJI
and my samoan homies too DIS SHIT BOUND TO GET A HEAD BOBBIN http://youtu.be/s7gKD-h_Uj8 http://youtu.be/LBQS1tZqNSoI USED 2 PUT THIS SHIT ON AND LOCKUP THE WHOLE CAR FRONT AND BACK AND BEND THEM CORNERS FAST AS FUCK MAKIN THE BACK TIRES SCREECH THEM CORNERS REAL RIDER SHIT MONDAY THRU SUNDAY BUMPIN LOUD 3RD AVE DAYS CHULA VISTA GIVIN IT TO THE PARKINGLOT AND STREET SINGLES ALLDAY
MEX RAP http://youtu.be/kCrVg3DDG5M http://youtu.be/-DN45lZYESM http://youtu.be/dFv1iYAExCw GOIN WAAAY BACK http://youtu.be/4H_ipbncn7I http://youtu.be/iAPPTUdUUqE http://youtu.be/ToCqKx0d0L8http://youtu.be/qtLeGLpltCU


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*ALL ABOUT THEM OLDIES!!!*_ *IF IT ANT OLDIES COMING OUT YOUR RIDE YOU ANT LOWRIDEING..LOW & SLOW..*:thumbsup:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Man Chicano rap was the shit to bump in the early and mid 90s by 2001 it started to go down hill. And as for black rap I'll knock brotha lynch out my trunk any day, but fuck lilwayne drake Rick Ross ect if it ain't real gee then don't support it.


----------



## JMG0811 (Aug 25, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*ALL ABOUT THEM OLDIES!!!*_ *IF IT ANT OLDIES COMING OUT YOUR RIDE YOU ANT LOWRIDEING..LOW & SLOW..*:thumbsup:


Nothing like getting to a picnic while playing those latin soul oldies like Ralfi Pagan or Joe Batann, been gone from the lowriding scene a for a bit but listening to those oldies make me want to go back listening to oldiea gives me some type of nostalgic feeling...so needless to say i am wit you on the oldies


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone got some south side jams


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Conejo controla that mezkin pops off some sick ass rolas along with charlierow campo


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

The reason people listen to black rap more then CHicano rap, is because the black rappers are more in-tuned with the sound. 


If I can't bump Oldies while cruising I'll bump G-Funk, now anyone who knows what it is, knows the Chicano Rap sound is just a derived of it, or basically is it, but with a chicano twist. The problem least as far as I Can tell here in Cali, if you're mexican you don't wanna be caught listening to South Sider Rap nor North sider rap. Which every chicano rapper has done, except maybe Kid Frost/Cypress Hill (I consider em chicano).


Most mexican I know don't give a shit if Snoop is talking about Crippin or Game yelling One Blood, generally cause we look at that shit as a black thang. You listen to some guy screaming North Side, people gonna think oh he's a norteno, you got some peep talkin about southside on the mic oh he's an ese. Then you got the vatos who aren't banger but chose sides anyways, I'd go to my friend ask him why he doesn't play any Dark Room Familia he tells me he hates busters. I can go to another ask him why never plays Lil Rob, He'll call that shit scrap shit. These are just two people who don't bang, but they know people who do. Why you gonna give the enemy team that wants to see your homie dead play in your car? Me personally I hate both, but I still listen to both regardless. 

Black Rappers talk about hood shit but they talking about taking out bloods, crips, damu bullshit like that. Mind you the topics for either sound is extremely limited, I think it's just because the blacks have done the sound longer, they've been able to craft more enjoyable records to cruise to. The Chicano sound, because of its Mexican influence, doesn't actually mesh that well with the laid back cruising soundscape that G-Funk offers.


Personally I bump just for cruising Oldies (Love Songs, RnB, Funk, etc.), G-Funk, Chicano Rap (all sides, including F-14er rap). In the end it doesn't matter what you bump, black, brown, white (Fame - David Bowie, look it up). If the cut is enjoyable to your ears, fuck anyone elses opinion. 


Me personally if I had to choose between a Black or brown, I'd have to say black. I mean you got landmark albums like The Chronic, Doggystyle, All Eyez, all kinds of dope ass albums. Chicano Rap doesn't have any landmark G-Funk type of albums aside from Kid Frost. After it was all established, it was just a rethread of the same sound, still enjoyable as fuck. but nothin original.


----------



## clok (Apr 15, 2012)

Strictly mike,

I love Tupac with a passion, but its interesting,

The dude responsible for producing nearly 90% of all of Tupac's songs....basically the dude responsible for the whole Tupac sound WAS A HISPANIC producer. 

Play N' Skillz, who are some of the illest producers in the game, 

I mean they've created sick beats for so many black rappers, its not even funny.

These Play n Skill dudes are responsible for some of the most melodic, and soul- jiving beats in the history of rap...AND AGAIN these dudes ARE HISPANIC /LATINO producers/rappers.

In reality, many Hispanic and Latino producers have truly been responsible for many of the sick sounds you have come to love over the years.

But for some reason, they never get credited.

Now however, i still do think the greatest all time poducers are probably DJ unique, Timbaland, or Dr Dre.

BUT too many other rappers and producers have accused Dr.Dre of stealing beats from them, so I don't know what to think of Dre anymore really. 

And not to take anything away. I still do like DJ Unique and Timbaland.

BUT i always thought it was funny that the people actually playing the instruments to their beats, ARENT THEM, AND AREN'T EVEN OTHER BLACK PEOPLE playing them.

You know what I mean?

Dr Dre has his own bassist and key-boardist- Mike Elizondo, and HES ACTUALLY BEEN just as integral to the "DR Dre sound" AS DR DRE. Many people don't know that. 

Go read the beats that Timba and Unique are credited for, and you'll see that its always some body else listed for "instruments played by" ect


Also

Pancho Villa was as REAL as they come.

I mean seriously, actually trying to say he was not a real person? Come on now!

And Cezar Chaves was a pioneer. Not only did he stand up for his own people, but for ALL PEOPLE.

He literarly dedicated his life to fighting for us, and to fighting for what was right for all mankind 

And that included him fighting for farmers rights also,

And so without Cezar Chaves, we wouldn't even have food, or the food supply we have today.

He made it possible so that farmers , under fair conditions , could continue to grow produce for America 

And that's a little but HUGE contribution.

Other wise,you can start growing your own food, and see how you like it.

Chavez fought for the peasants. He fought for everybody.

He WASN'T JUST FIGHTING for JUST his own people, like Malcom X or MLK were.

Cezar actually fought for all of man kind, and made an impact on more lifes then on just his own people's lifes.

Latinos/ hispanics are such a beautiful people with natural god given soul , and rhythm

Latinos / hispanics have made so many wonderful contributions to all of society.

We as a people are intelligent, beautiful, and more then anything, HISPANICS especially, we are known for having the BIGGEST HEARTS that a human being can have.

Nothing....absolutely NOTHING ... compares to the heart of a Mexican warrior or an Azteck Warrior.

You have to be one to understand it, but its in our blood.

And that heart is what drives us to work harder then any one, and succeed for us and our family. 

BUT we also stay humble, SO WE DONT go around, like obnoxious black people, telling every body what we do, and what we created, 

The thing is we NEVER get any credit for any thing that we do.

And it just drives me crazy, when there's crazy ass afro centric blacks(like strictly mike) trying to act like blacks created everything , and are responsible for everything , and then start TAKING CREDIT FOR ALL THE HARD WORK WE PUT IN OR HELPED TO PUT IN.

And that's the thing,

Speaking to my fellow latinos now,

We as a latino people need to come together, and acknowledge our strengths as well as our weakness, and acknowledge what we have done as a people.

Latinos need to take back the credit and respect that belongs to them as a Hispanic or Latino people.

Its always about whites and blacks in America,

While WE are the ones putting in all the work, and getting left out.

I cant stand it.

Let's stand up for our people, and be proud of our people, and be proud of what we have done.

It kills me that we don't have any positive Hispanic role models for our youth. 

We need more to send a good message ect

Hell, if I become famous, I'm going to rep my people up to the fullest.

See thats the thing, that makes us an even greater people.

From a majority of the proud mexican warriors that ive known, they CAN show love without showing hate towards others.

We as hispanics can respect our selfes without disrespecting others beliefs or cultures.

We aren't like afro centric black people who hate others to bring more "love" to themselves . To me that just shows how truly insecure most black people are.


Also,

regarding the music industry, I guarantee you,

THERE ARE MANY AND MANY Mexicans / Latinos behind the scenes DOING ALL THE NITTY AND GRITTY WORK ..PRODUCING THEIR BEATS...PROMOTING...TO MAKE EVERYTHING POSSIBLE. 

So YOU SHOULD BE THANKING US MR. AFRO CENTRIC BLACK MAN FOR HELPING SO MANY OF YOUR BLACK RAPPERS WITH OUR SOULFUL BEATS AND OUR SKILL

Latinos need to start getting their top soulful latino producers back to start producing for Latinos now and again.

But yeah, I do bump Chicano rap, and there are some great Chicano songs out there. You just have to find them.

This thread has given me so much new material to bump too haha. Its a matter of just finding out.

p.s

And yeah, i was talking about a group of people in generalizations, just like you were about blacks.

The truth is every race is going to have their good and their bad (I was speaking of our good side)

I've seen just as many black people with no soul and two left feet as I've seen others ect.

And just like with black rap, black rap has their fair share of whack artists who flow off beat, write shitty lyrics, and have whack beats.

Shit, just look at ALL THEIR CURRENT BLACK RAPPERS OUT NOW FOR PROOF HAHA. 

THEY ALL suck big ones, cant flow for shit, and rap over whack ass beats.

Bottom line, any body is capable of making great music, and any body is capable of making bad music. 

TAKE THE TIME TO LOOK AT THE CHICANO RAPPERS THAT ARE GOOD. 

I feel music is something we ALL can vibe to, but some just don't want to look deep into their soul, and get in touch with their musical side.

I'm half Hispanic, and half native American

And I'll tell you right now, I have more "soul" then any body you'll see, 

BUT ITS BECAUSE I CAN LOOK INTO MY SOUL, FEEL THE MUSIC WITHIN MY SOUL, LET IT RUN THROUGH MY VEINS, AND THEN PLAY WHAT IM TRULY FEELING FROM THE HEART. I PLAY WITH RAW EMOTION, AND I GET DOWN. 

So do many others.

Being in touch with music STARTS WITH YOU, and IF you are willing to go deep into that musical side of our brains.

Anyway, after reading some of your afro centric shit, there was a lot of shit I then wanted to get off my chest brah.

I'm done, and I'm out. Peace


----------



## clok (Apr 15, 2012)

[QOTE=Courage;15359337]The reason people listen to black rap more then CHicano rap, is because the black rappers are more in-tuned with the sound. 


If I can't bump Oldies while ceuising ill bump g funk[/QUOTE]

This is one of the biggest myths out there. I cant stand it lol.

And it gets repeated, naw like parrot'd to near insane levels.

Saying something over and over again doesn't make it true.

I don't want to re-post everything again, so just read my original post up above, for my response. 

Also, its funny you should say G funk,

Because the song most popular for G funk..Regulators...WAS A SAMPLE.

The original composer of that song was a white man named Michael McDonald. THAT WAS HIS MELODY THAT HE CAME UP WITH 

So even though it pains me to say this. In essence a white man is responsible for creating that patented "G funk" sound.

So blacks copied that too, and took sole credit for another thing


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

chicano rap is better black rap was good in the 90's and 80's but they took it somewhere else, I cant stand black rap now days , i love that old school and gfunk sound


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

youtu.be/9qdcqEuPo


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

9qdcqEuPo


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

//youtu.be/9qdcqEuPo


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

CHICANO/mexican Rap ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I always wondered how come on the mexican channel (telemundo, univision etc.)the actors and actresses and newscasters always look white with light hair, blue eyes and anglo looks. are they ashamed of showing brown hispanics on TV?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Skim got it on the money!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Skim said:


> I always wondered how come on the mexican channel (telemundo, univision etc.)the actors and actresses and newscasters always look white with light hair, blue eyes and anglo looks. are they ashamed of showing brown hispanics on TV?


Fucks that got to do with what the topic says


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

because i didnt want to make a topic about that question alone so mind your own fuckin business, answer the question or get the fuck out :sprayscanofbitchbegone:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Said Clok...

I always wondered that same shit too SKIM!!! nothin but them pretty blonde blue eyes on telemundo....nothin like the the short brown round peeps we see in real life...

As for this topic... I really do like all kinds of music,except country!! but some must understand that all of us chicanos, latino,mexicanos,pachucos,hispanics.. tha fuck whatever u like to claim yourself..

ALL OF US AINT G's, thuggs, wannabees, pranksters,set trippers whatever you vatos like claim other than your barrio!

that video of king lilg was kinda cool, but again it just kinda sounds black..just like every pelon out there who is tryin to rap...

i think its gona take some more time for the brown to get down on tha rap game... they kinda own that!!!

BUT MEMBER!!!! 

we own LOWRIDING ..carne asada..menudo.. quinces..mexican coke, primos u like and dont like, sucias,cochinas and maniosas... sat and sun cookouts in that backyard..coronas.. corridos... tha drug game...lowriding... pulgas.. another language.. tias and tios who u like and dont like.. the other mexican coke..tortas... cumbias... mariachis... tequila... your drunk tia fuckin up tha whole party by lifting her shirt.. bud light... your drunk tio tryin to hit on your chick at the same party... posole in tha morning... eggs and barbacoa in tha morning.. sticky green that you know your mom knows about..shes not dumb... pride.

no disrespect to anybody trying to rap.. do you..do your thing...lead.. never follow.. i really hope a mexican american can break through with the ryhmes like nobdy has ever heard.. and take this shit and run with it... 

i know somebody will..... just not now..


thanks for your time!!! HOMIES!!!


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

playboi13 said:


>


I like it *playboi13* ! :thumbsup:




Anyone who has heard spanish/mexicano psychobilly by the way?

Cool band!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> I always wondered how come on the mexican channel (telemundo, univision etc.)the actors and actresses and newscasters always look white with light hair, blue eyes and anglo looks. are they ashamed of showing brown hispanics on TV?


I'm a light skinned Mexican, but I have dark features(i.e. dark hair, brown eyes) and those blonde and blue eyed Mexicans look down on me. They call me "Pocho"(Derogatory term for a Chicano) and my dad a "Naco"(Derogatory term for a dark skinned Mexican). Sadly, just as the American media is white dominated, so is the Mexican media. You're a brotha, you know how it goes. But hopefully Chicano driven media will start to gain dominance in the near future, so people like myself and other's on here will be exposed more to the public.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

playboi13 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

My opinion is, the probelm with chicano rap,is the word itself.chicano rap.King Lil G is hot.But when you label it chicano rap it automatically isolates itself.You wanna be heard and makes sales and universal status like Lil wayne, Drake and Rick Ross.You gotta mainstream it alittle and you will see the difference.Blacks and other nationalities listen to PittBull.his songs have been in a Black movie "Stomp the Yard"The right promoter thats goes far too, bringing your music to mainstream rap listeners instead of just segregating it to just mexican crowds.Thats how it falls when you (chicano rappers) segregates your self.Cypress Hill and Kid Frost did it.Once they started isolating themselves that was their down fall.Its the white kid wannabees that make rappers rich.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

DONT BUMP EITHER CUZ IF IT AINT RARE FUNK THAN ITS GOT TO BE JUNK!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> My opinion is, the probelm with chicano rap,is the word itself.chicano rap.King Lil G is hot.But when you label it chicano rap it automatically isolates itself.You wanna be heard and makes sales and universal status like Lil wayne, Drake and Rick Ross.You gotta mainstream it alittle and you will see the difference.Blacks and other nationalities listen to PittBull.his songs have been in a Black movie "Stomp the Yard"The right promoter thats goes far too, bringing your music to mainstream rap listeners instead of just segregating it to just mexican crowds.Thats how it falls when you (chicano rappers) segregates your self.Cypress Hill and Kid Frost did it.Once they started isolating themselves that was their down fall.Its the white kid wannabees that make rappers rich.


thats true, but at the same time, you have to target your demographic audience.. and latinos are 60% of the buyers.. most artists of any genre dont make universal music.. they target their specific audience.. as does any product.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Skim said:


> because i didnt want to make a topic about that question alone so mind your own fuckin business, answer the question or get the fuck out :sprayscanofbitchbegone:


:buttkick:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> thats true, but at the same time, you have to target your demographic audience.. and latinos are 60% of the buyers.. most artists of any genre dont make universal music.. they target their specific audience.. as does any product.


Very well said:thumbsup: when you target a specific audience you will stay in that audience but if you wanna be bigger you can keep your audience and then some cause the topic is why latinos listen to black rap more.


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> Very well said:thumbsup: when you target a specific audience you will stay in that audience but if you wanna be bigger you can keep your audience and then some cause the topic is why latinos listen to black rap more.


baby bash would be a perfect example of this.. he got started in d boy music, west coast with kid frost and jaytee latino velvet, he then moved up and broadened his audience by getting with dopehouse record spm.. from there he slowly integrated more commercial music into his albums, he is now mostly mainstream and doin worldwide tours. what i like best about him is he still keeps it real by continueing to do work on latino velvet albums and dopehouse record albums. So he still keeps his orginal audience and aquires new audience with his mainstream music.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> *baby bash *would be a perfect example of this.. he got started in d boy music, west coast with kid frost and jaytee latino velvet, he then moved up and broadened his audience by getting with dopehouse record spm.. from there he slowly integrated more commercial music into his albums, he is now mostly mainstream and doin worldwide tours. what i like best about him is he still keeps it real by continueing to do work on latino velvet albums and dopehouse record albums. So he still keeps his orginal audience and aquires new audience with his mainstream music.


i seen this baby bash inpersonator


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i seen this baby bash inpersonator
> 
> View attachment 477851


is that all you and mm know how to do.. silly kids...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> is that all you and mm know how to do.. silly kids...


bwahahahahaha


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i seen this baby bash inpersonator
> 
> View attachment 477851


His hair is too straight to be Bash he look more like he can be Marc Anthonies gay son,that came back from North Carolina!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Cuban Dave said:


> His hair is too straight to be Bash he look more like he can be* Marc Anthonies gay son*,that came back from North Carolina!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

lolz


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

The beat is stuck in my head. If you have good speakers turn that shit up.


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

Good or Nah??


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

maximus63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 This shit is tight i''d bump it and i'm black :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lil G :thumbsup:


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> hispanics can rap, mexicans just suck at it.


lol i guess this pendejo lownslowbrain is back in action ,look pendejo mexican and hispanic samew thing we still mexican =raza ,just cuz there is fools that are ashamed of they ancestry cuz they speak english and live in the stats ,shit all chicanos had fam that had to come from mexico ,why in the fuck do u lable ur selfs as paisas chicanos and all that bs ,we all raza ,simple as that,i feel sorry for this foos mother ,having such a retarded confused kid


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I PREFER OLDIEZ MYSELF.....YUP..CRUIZING OLDIEZ.....:nicoderm:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicano rap is bullshit!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

asasyn said:


> Chicano rap is bullshit!!!!


YUR NAME SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT....ASS ASS..WTF....:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HotCheetohs said:


> lol i guess this pendejo lownslowbrain is back in action ,look pendejo mexican and hispanic samew thing we still mexican =raza ,just cuz there is fools that are ashamed of they ancestry cuz they speak english and live in the stats ,shit all chicanos had fam that had to come from mexico ,why in the fuck do u lable ur selfs as paisas chicanos and all that bs ,we all raza ,simple as that,i feel sorry for this foos mother ,having such a retarded confused kid


youre reading comprehension is very low for you to completely miss the original context of the post


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> The beat is stuck in my head. If you have good speakers turn that shit up.


:thumbsdown:songs wack


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUR NAME SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT....ASS ASS..WTF....:roflmao:


Your name sounds like you have the brain capacity of a 2 year old. Bahahahahaha


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>



Dude is nice


----------



## JOKERBRANDED (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMrLjU2Pd6I&feature=related


----------



## JOKERBRANDED (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


its like serio with flow, still shit:thumbsdown:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> its like serio with flow,* still shit*:thumbsdown:


but you don't count on here:roflmao:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre reading comprehension is very low for you to completely miss the original context of the post


Take your ass and troll somewhere else. I always see your posts pop-up all around LIL (No matter what topic), always negative, always a complaint. You're one miserable SOB. Make yourself feel better by bringing a topic/person/place/thing....etc etc. down? No, I'm not mad but somewhat bothered cause I know everyone of your 23K posts are dedicated to talking shit. Check yourself homie. Get a life.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LAGERO said:


> Take your ass and troll somewhere else. I always see your posts pop-up all around LIL (No matter what topic), always negative, always a complaint. You're one miserable SOB. Make yourself feel better by bringing a topic/person/place/thing....etc etc. down? No, I'm not mad but somewhat bothered cause I know everyone of your 23K posts are dedicated to talking shit. Check yourself homie. Get a life.


:yes::roflmao:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LAGERO said:


> Take your ass and troll somewhere else. I always see your posts pop-up all around LIL (No matter what topic), always negative, always a complaint. You're one miserable SOB. Make yourself feel better by bringing a topic/person/place/thing....etc etc. down? No, I'm not mad but somewhat bothered cause I know everyone of your 23K posts are dedicated to talking shit. Check yourself homie. Get a life.


:roflmao::yes:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LAGERO said:


> Take your ass and troll somewhere else. I always see your posts pop-up all around LIL (No matter what topic), always negative, always a complaint. You're one miserable SOB. Make yourself feel better by bringing a topic/person/place/thing....etc etc. down? No, I'm not mad but somewhat bothered cause I know everyone of your 23K posts are dedicated to talking shit. Check yourself homie. Get a life.


no offense but youre from texas


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Blownslow302 has never owner a ride ad never will all he has are model cars bwuahahaha


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Blownslow302 has never owner a ride ad never will all he has are model cars bwuahahaha


says the dude that scams someone for a license plate frame then threatens to kill said person because you got banned, you should send that dude some zeniths for not throwing your ass to the wolves


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

JOKERBRANDED said:


>


my ***** berner aka LA not bad for unsigned


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I listen to both easiest answer in Cali if you bump chicano rap you could be singled out for belonging to the north or south.depending on what your playing.lots of good music ,lots of bad no matter what the color the rapper is.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

umlolo said:


> I listen to both easiest answer in Cali if you bump chicano rap you could be singled out for belonging to the north or south.depending on what your playing.lots of good music ,lots of bad no matter what the color the rapper is.


LOL Yeah i would get shot then. One day I'm bangin upstate sur, next day I'm bangin somethin from the North.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

The bottom line is it,s hard to beat the original creator at doing Something that they created. That,s why most matha fuckas listen to black rapp and black Oldies. It the real original shit. Know cut. And you can talk in circles if you want. But u know what's up. Lowriding and black music goes together point blank. Often Imitated rarely duplicated. People don't like to admit that shit. Black music is one of the only music that is played world wide google that shit if u want.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Daddy ooo said:


> The bottom line is it,s hard to beat the original creator at doing Something that they created. That,s why most matha fuckas listen to black rapp and black Oldies. It the real original shit. Know cut. And you can talk in circles if you want. But u know what's up. Lowriding and black music goes together point blank. Often Imitated rarely duplicated. People don't like to admit that shit. Black music is one of the only music that is played world wide google that shit if u want.


Ok


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

clok said:


> Strictly mike,
> 
> I love Tupac with a passion, but its interesting,
> 
> ...


 do your history on American poplar music man.because either u just don,t know or your a youngster. I'm not trying to talk shit. Black folks have been making great American music for decades. During the 20,s 30,s 40,s50,s 60,s and on we didn't have much but we had our music. A sound like no other. People like to hate on that but u can't. It,s the sound track of America. Often Imitated rarely duplicated. I'm a black and have nothing but love for your people and your culture and that's real talk..you might want to learn more about MLK also all minority benefited by from my people's marching. Just as we did with Cesar Chavez.To special men


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

i use to say to myself that i wasnt gonna listen to black music cause im mexican jus chicano rap an corridos but chicano rap is hard to find real good songs sad to say......lil robs older songs r good chino grande has sum good ones but no joke it is hard to find re good chicano rap songs/artist sum chicano rappers less han half of all there songs r good.......but i mean i came to realize we all gotta listen to like 2 pac eazy e old skool black rap is ok......but not the new shit!!!!!!


----------



## Feelin Blue (Sep 9, 2012)

Im mexican and I listen to all kinds of music, rock, reggae, oldies, rock en espanol, corridos even some banda, but when it comes to rap all I listen to is Ice Cube,Dr.Dre,Snoop Dog,Tupac, Eazy-E.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> The bottom line is it,s hard to beat the original creator at doing Something that they created. That,s why most matha fuckas listen to black rapp and black Oldies. It the real original shit. Know cut. And you can talk in circles if you want. But u know what's up. Lowriding and black music goes together point blank. Often Imitated rarely duplicated. People don't like to admit that shit. Black music is one of the only music that is played world wide google that shit if u want.


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

KING LIL G.... WHO THE FUCK SHOT TUPAC BAD ASS SONG


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

NIPSEY!


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> my ***** berner aka LA not bad for unsigned


Ive known Bern for 10 years .. if hes your "***** " you would know he is signed ... Wiz signed him a while back .


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Spensa13 said:


> KING LIL G.... WHO THE FUCK SHOT TUPAC BAD ASS SONG


If tu PAC were alive he would have sold out just like every one else, 











Since his first cd came out he had a dope style, his new shot is the same but more current with times,

Oldest of his old shit and it's still hard

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tAzhKmRXT6A

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Sfd2XUKps



Newest of the new and it's still harder than any other rapper
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Y0uTAmPFzgU

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0dVx1tjD9uQ


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

ss63panic said:


> If tu PAC were alive he would have sold out just like every one else,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck no ice cube didn't really sell out with his music by making this wack ass new shit


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in houstone,tejas an if SPM were out he was good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> The bottom line is it,s hard to beat the original creator at doing Something that they created. That,s why most matha fuckas listen to black rapp and black Oldies. It the real original shit. Know cut. And you can talk in circles if you want. But u know what's up. Lowriding and black music goes together point blank. Often Imitated rarely duplicated. People don't like to admit that shit. Black music is one of the only music that is played world wide google that shit if u want.


true.


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

For the same reason we don't jam to nagros sing corridors wey !!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

fuck all that new shit its all about the old school chicano rap like proper dos,brownside,kid frost


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

jjfrom713 said:


> I'm in houstone,tejas an if SPM were out he was good


 he molested 4 girls


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

To me, everyone has their place... Credit is given, where credit is due... Why try to be something your not? To be a good rapper, you gotta be black or act black.. Cuz simply, their the best at it... Chicanos saying *****, aight, you know what I'm sayin?,... I remember on the chappelle show a guest on his show was applauded because he mentioned that black people are the most imitated out of all races... And it's very true....that's why be Proud of who YOU are and stop imitating...Be proud of whatever your people started and don't hate!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ihate when people make it a race thing.. like lowriding, many cultures contributed to lowriding and hiphop. If u look at the cover of nwa first album, there's a chicano on the cover. In the east coast, latinos have been apart of hiphop since day one. Sugar hill gang, fat boys etc,,, know ur hiphop history.. many black rappers are actually half latino.


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

BigLos said:


> I wouldnt be able to tell you if thats true or not. Like I said, the majority of the music I play is chicano rap.


Vato, I know this tread is bout a year old but i just started looking at these forums cuz this is my first time having switches on a ride and I just want to say keep banging what your banging and keep the real raza shit going, as for these fools hating let them hate cuz that's all they're good at..when I'm cruising I listen to shadow and duende to name a few,as the night gets later and if I'm drinking then I gotta pull pull out the corridos....I think alot of why the raza anda perdido, is because most people are followers and are scared to stand out on their own but if they did they'd see they're not alone...we're out there, we're just lost in the main stream and who knows if we'll ever find the way but its people like you who make the raza look good..damn, I trailed off subject but hopefully I made a point, people are even scared to speak the language of our gente now days, it's sad but true...I'm 100 and will always represent the raza, whether in work ethic or in familia or in music...keep banging the brown others just can't relate


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Some homies from KC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_lRyUYzzmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


In my opinion they are alright but they have no roots or pride in being chicano how can they say they are sur13 when they act like ****** and say ***** way too much? I think they are just infatuated with the gangsta lifestyle...they probably can't even speak spanish correctly, it's like when I say q'vo raza to a chicano and there response is what's up my *****, that shit pisses me off!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Being a guy who has listened to rap since it started. My second favorite album of all time is East Side story by Kid Frost. to me hispanics in the 90's bumped better sounds in their raps than us. They had soul because that's what they listened to. While we were trying too hard to crossover to pop. later gangster rap brought more funk and stuff but Frost was no joke. we spend so much time trying to ask why this or that with race. when Blacks and hispanics are really just people trying to show their culture. NOT trying to outdo each others culture. I see this corny junk about who started lowriding and just say this... the more we ask this and get mad the more we have made lowriding smaller.


----------



## Ronin775 (Aug 23, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> To me, everyone has their place... Credit is given, where credit is due... Why try to be something your not? To be a good rapper, you gotta be black or act black.. Cuz simply, their the best at it... Chicanos saying *****, aight, you know what I'm sayin?,... I remember on the chappelle show a guest on his show was applauded because he mentioned that black people are the most imitated out of all races... And it's very true....that's why be Proud of who YOU are and stop imitating...Be proud of whatever your people started and don't hate!!



Real spit.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

I bang chicano rap.all the time. Lil.rob, mr criminal, and immortal.technique are my guys. Fuck all that "my people started" bullshit. Its lame as fuck to take solice in the accomplishments of others and actually gain self esteem from it. Latinos bang all the rap you want and write all the raps you want. When I'm around my chicano.homies I'm all types of "carnales, and vatos ******" and their my "******, locs, fams and patnas". Stop stressing over dumb shit. Instead of wondering why "your people" listen to black rap, why not give them something else to listen to?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I bang chicano rap.all the time. Lil.rob, mr criminal, and immortal.technique are my guys. Fuck all that "my people started" bullshit. Its lame as fuck to take solice in the accomplishments of others and actually gain self esteem from it. Latinos bang all the rap you want and write all the raps you want. When I'm around my chicano.homies I'm all types of "carnales, and vatos ******" and their my "******, locs, fams and patnas". Stop stressing over dumb shit. Instead of wondering why "your people" listen to black rap, why not give them something else to listen to?


 That what,s up:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I'm a light skinned Mexican, but I have dark features(i.e. dark hair, brown eyes) and those blonde and blue eyed Mexicans look down on me. They call me "Pocho"(Derogatory term for a Chicano) and my dad a "Naco"(Derogatory term for a dark skinned Mexican). Sadly, just as the American media is white dominated, so is the Mexican media. You're a brotha, you know how it goes. But hopefully Chicano driven media will start to gain dominance in the near future, so people like myself and other's on here will be exposed more to the public.


I'm from brownsville, tx (valluco) and I was always told nacos or nacas were just like fresas, just meaning they were mexicans with feria


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Doe,s it really matter what Kind of shit a mutha fucka likes to listen to? Doe,s using another races slang really make a homie less
Of who they are? Hell naw. I,m a black homie and from time to time I like listen to me some Vicente fernadez. You no why? Because I like the way that shit sounds. From time to time I use Latin slang. Do that make me any less of a Black Man? Hell mutha fuckin no. Bottom line is we all bring something to the table.We bite off each other shit. Don,t be small minded or a mutha fuckin pimp assassin
That,s worse then being a hater


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> Doe,s it really matter what Kind of shit a mutha fucka likes to listen to? Doe,s using another races slang really make a homie less
> Of who they are? Hell naw. I,m a black homie and from time to time I like listen to me some Vicente fernadez. You no why? Because I like the way that shit sounds. From time to time I use Latin slang. Do that make me any less of a Black Man? Hell mutha fuckin no. Bottom line is we all bring something to the table.We bite off each other shit. Don,t be small minded or a mutha fuckin pimp assassin
> That,s worse then being a hater


:thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

OLDIES ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

SALVADO 67 said:


> OLDIES ALL DAY EVERYDAY


. Same with me oldies all day every day:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> . Same with me oldies all day every day:thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> Doe,s it really matter what Kind of shit a mutha fucka likes to listen to? Doe,s using another races slang really make a homie less
> Of who they are? Hell naw. I,m a black homie and from time to time I like listen to me some Vicente fernadez. You no why? Because I like the way that shit sounds. From time to time I use Latin slang. Do that make me any less of a Black Man? Hell mutha fuckin no. Bottom line is we all bring something to the table.We bite off each other shit. Don,t be small minded or a mutha fuckin pimp assassin
> That,s worse then being a hater


Orale!!uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

warning said:


>


S.P.M don't got shit on him


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Listen to what You like , I gives a fuck what anyone may think cause I do what makes me Happy. Nowadays people are concerned with what everyone else has going on . Focus on self and what makes self happy and not what the next man Is doing. everyone has opinions and preferences and Its just that. Here's my thing ... If your not contributing to this lowriding Lifestyle In a positive way, then why are you even In It. True OG legends such as Ted Wells, Jessie Valdez, Cudda,Charles Clayton , Gary May, Big Rat, Earnest House,Joe Ray Just to name some. became who they are Because they Expressed Individuality . Not Following the next Persons Lead and what "they" thought was cool. Us as Lowriders Need to get back to the basics and what this lifestyle stands for and was founded on. way too much female type behavior going on In this Forum. Its not about Color with me because I even see hate In my own people which has plagued our communities for years and will continue to for years to come. If you Lowride for all the right reasons (and true Lowriders know what those are) Then I have nothing but love for a fellow rider. But If your about politics then I'll speak on it. Those who know me on this forum know how I get down . NO-POLITICS!.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Listen to what You like , I gives a fuck what anyone may think cause I do what makes me Happy. Nowadays people are concerned with what everyone else has going on . Focus on self and what makes self happy and not what the next man Is doing. everyone has opinions and preferences and Its just that. Here's my thing ... If your not contributing to this lowriding Lifestyle In a positive way, then why are you even In It. True OG legends such as Ted Wells, Jessie Valdez, Cudda,Charles Clayton , Gary May, Big Rat, Earnest House,Joe Ray Just to name some. became who they are Because they Expressed Individuality . Not Following the next Persons Lead and what "they" thought was cool. Us as Lowriders Need to get back to the basics and what this lifestyle stands for and was founded on. way too much female type behavior going on In this Forum. Its not about Color with me because I even see hate In my own people which has plagued our communities for years and will continue to for years to come. If you Lowride for all the right reasons (and true Lowriders know what those are) Then I have nothing but love for a fellow rider. But If your about politics then I'll speak on it. Those who know me on this forum know how I get down . NO-POLITICS!.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> That's what I'm talking about


we know how its supposed to be , Sup Sleep? Hope All is well Fam .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in my lowridin Vibe mode right Now last thing I need is someone to try an Kill it:no:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm in my lowridin Vibe mode right Now last thing I need is someone to try an Kill it:no:


Brotha pulled some shit out the hat


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Listen to what You like , I gives a fuck what anyone may think cause I do what makes me Happy. Nowadays people are concerned with what everyone else has going on . Focus on self and what makes self happy and not what the next man Is doing. everyone has opinions and preferences and Its just that. Here's my thing ... If your not contributing to this lowriding Lifestyle In a positive way, then why are you even In It. True OG legends such as Ted Wells, Jessie Valdez, Cudda,Charles Clayton , Gary May, Big Rat, Earnest House,Joe Ray Just to name some. became who they are Because they Expressed Individuality . Not Following the next Persons Lead and what "they" thought was cool. Us as Lowriders Need to get back to the basics and what this lifestyle stands for and was founded on. way too much female type behavior going on In this Forum. Its not about Color with me because I even see hate In my own people which has plagued our communities for years and will continue to for years to come. If you Lowride for all the right reasons (and true Lowriders know what those are) Then I have nothing but love for a fellow rider. But If your about politics then I'll speak on it. Those who know me on this forum know how I get down . NO-POLITICS!.


 Could,nt have been said any better. :worship:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> That what,s up:thumbsup:


Good lookin out homie!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> S.P.M don't got shit on him


:h5:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Orale!!uffin:


^always calling blacks ******* though. Gtfo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> S.P.M don't got shit on him


Serio


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> Doe,s it really matter what Kind of shit a mutha fucka likes to listen to? Doe,s using another races slang really make a homie less
> Of who they are? Hell naw. I,m a black homie and from time to time I like listen to me some Vicente fernadez. You no why? Because I like the way that shit sounds. From time to time I use Latin slang. Do that make me any less of a Black Man? Hell mutha fuckin no. Bottom line is we all bring something to the table.We bite off each other shit. Don,t be small minded or a mutha fuckin pimp assassin
> That,s worse then being a hater


Lol.. real talk player


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SALVADO 67 said:


> OLDIES ALL DAY EVERYDAY


I love oldies, but not all day every day, I don't like no music all day every day. Sundays usually oldies and oldschool and lowriding music, mon - sat switch around ,, mostly e40 , the new playamade mexicanz album, latino velvet, ugk, might throw in some hall and oates or some isley brothas, eagles, ccr, some vicente, los tigres, santana, etc,, I just play what I feellike listening to.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> why Is It people try an over shadow our contributions to certain things ?,American History, Lowriding, < Rap music< R&B< hell even Inventions that we still use today. shit I speak the truth could careless about the color of a person's skin. we all will be back where once we came from one day . Although I am a proud Afro American .I see things for what they are thus having a deaf ear to ignorance uffin:


Great question. What up with that:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

People need to take a hiphop history lesson, there are many ethnicities that contributed to hiphop in its earliest roots. What a bout fresh kid ice asian dude from 2 live crew. We wouldn't have hiphop in its form today if thry didn't fight the gov for freedom of speech, that's just a single example, there are countless others.just like lowriding its a communitive effort.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> I love oldies, but not all day every day, I don't like no music all day every day. Sundays usually oldies and oldschool and lowriding music, mon - sat switch around ,, mostly e40 , the new playamade mexicanz album, latino velvet, ugk, might throw in some hall and oates or some isley brothas, eagles, ccr, some vicente, los tigres, santana, etc,, I just play what I feellike listening to.


Coo didnt mean it like that ese if i cruise where ever im goin ill be bumpin oldies where ever i go if im workin on the ride ill be bumpin oldies just things i do i always have oldies comin out them speakers its what i like to listen to some old school rap is coo once in a while or corridos but not all the time


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> Could,nt have been said any better. :worship:


 I think we both know how the game was several years ago . dudes are turning this shit into a fuckin circus daddy oooo!:dunno:



Daddy ooo said:


> Great question. What up with that:thumbsup::nicoderm:


 Dunno Bro seems like it worsens by the day ,but as long as we know the truth it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I think we both know how the game was several years ago . dudes are turning this shit into a fuckin circus daddy oooo!:dunno:
> 
> Dunno Bro seems like it worsens by the day ,but as long as we know the truth it really doesn't matter.


. Mike be don't fooled. These homie,s know what time it is. Some people just don't like to be honest with them selfs. Me my self I have know problem telling anyone when I was a youngster growing up in the 70,s I was blessed to have grown up around some of the coolest Chicano,s you could ever meet Old school chicano,s and those are the bratha,s that took me on my first lowrider cruise and that shit changed my life forever. I have nothing but love for those OG,s to this very day. You youngsters out there you are the future to this life style don't let hate fuck it up. Because this tread was about music but it,s turning into some old dumb ass shit. Lets put this shit to sleep


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> . Mike be don't fooled. These homie,s know what time it is. Some people just don't like to be honest with them selfs. Me my self I have know problem telling anyone when I was a youngster growing up in the 70,s I was blessed to have grown up around some of the coolest Chicano,s you could ever meet Old school chicano,s and those are the bratha,s that took me on my first lowrider cruise and that shit changed my life forever. I have nothing but love for those OG,s to this very day. You youngsters out there you are the future to this life style don't let hate fuck it up. Because this tread was about music but it,s turning into some old dumb ass shit. Lets put this shit to sleep


true brother, Lowriding is all of our collective interest Lets stick to script


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm in my lowridin Vibe mode right Now last thing I need is someone to try an Kill it:no:


That's a good track..I bump that at home when the vieja starts nagging . Ha Ha!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WESTCOASTER said:


> That's a good track..I bump that at home when the vieja starts nagging . Ha Ha!


LOL! KENDRICK IS THE TRUTH!! he saved hip-hop brought the story telling back to rap , talks about more than diamond, cars, name brand clothes and hoes:roflmao:


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> LOL! KENDRICK IS THE TRUTH!! he saved hip-hop brought the story telling back to rap , talks about more than diamond, cars, name brand clothes and hoes:roflmao:


Truth


----------



## KLIQUE 63 RAG (Jan 8, 2013)

WESTCOASTER said:


> That's a good track..I bump that at home when the vieja starts nagging . Ha Ha!


lol


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Latin Soul Brothers grooving in the 1960,s


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BigVics58 said:


> to be honest chicano rappers suck


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

FUCK.....YOU GONA COMPARE CHICANO RAPPERS TO BLACK RAPPERS? BAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA THAT'S SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT. KID FROST WAS THE ONLY CHICANO RAPPER THAT WAS THE SHIT...BESIDES CYPRESS HILL.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fuck them all.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i still say east side story by Kid Frost was one of the best albums ever. but i was bumpin Lighter shade of brown just yesterday.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

BigLos said:


> lol. Its idiots like SERIO that fuck up the whole chicano rap name.


This shit is too funny!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


cobrakarate said:


> i still say east side story by Kid Frost was one of the best albums ever. but i was bumpin Lighter shade of brown just yesterday.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

This needed a bump. Lol where u at big los


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Back in the 90's, I was in my lac dipping up Sepulvida blvd. bumping (War) WORLD IS A GHETTO and ALL DAY MUSIC loud as fuck!

and some ese guy's 3 deep pulled along side me in a fucked up Astro van.. They looked at me and said:

WHY DONT i PLAY MY OWN PEOPLE'S MUSIC? I was like: DID THEY REALLY JUST SAY THAT? (stupidity come's in all shape's size's and color's!)

So after the light turned green I popped in my EL-Chicano cassette. and banged the fuck out of VIVA TIRADO!






I ended that night with a couple jams' from my homie CARLOS SANTANA..


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

I listen to both from akwid to ice cube I believe a lot of the Hispanic rappers r not exposed at all like on TV or specially radio ,now this days we got to find good music thru the Internet cuz here in the south all they play on the radio is black hip hop (rap) and that's cuz all the radio stations r all black own...but like I said there r plenty of good Hispanic hip hop on the Internet ,that's where I get my sounds.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 685839
> 
> 
> Back in the 90's, I was in my lac dipping up Sepulvida blvd. bumping (War) WORLD IS A GHETTO and ALL DAY MUSIC loud as fuck!
> ...


:thumbsup:aint nothing better than cruising to some bad ass rolas in a bad ass ride and for u mocosos rola = music, track, song, etc.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

War. All day. El chicano , ralphie pagan, some cruising music


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

gg


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


>


Lmao there you go with ur shinanigans lr59. Oh btw thanks for the paint supplies homie ?


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

I jus listen to CORRIDOS in my low low......once in a while chicano rap summer night sum kid frost chino grande spanky loco but most chicano music does suck no lie...very few good songs!.an when I do listen to blacks its gotta be old skool 2pac eazy.e too short ect.....corridos old skool 1s an new 1s traviesoz de la sierra ect


----------



## marlo918 (May 10, 2010)

Bottom line fellas...Music is universal! its when people start putting color lines and race lines on it that it truly becomes negative. Kinda like lowriding. Once you grow in the Lord, whether a Catholic, Baptist, Christian whatever and you lowride and and have real respect for each other and learn to talk as men and women then and only then can we as lowriders grow. I hear all kinds of things, Mexicans started this or who let them donks in ...etc as a lover of cars why do most prefer 13s or 14 or 15 inch rims? follow your heart and do what makes you happy... lowriding has always been about doing what you want to your ride to make it your own, that is the beauty of the sport. Racism, racial bigotry and Gangbanging kill our truly unique car culture and when you understand that in any county, city, state that what you do or dont do hurts us all no matter where your from ! no matter what color you are. The thread Black lowriders was an example! To BIg KIta USO...We pray that you get better real soon we love and miss you! Our hearts are with you ! In closing let me say that as a lowrider myself we should be setting aside universal funds as a culture to help those in need with verified life changing medical conditions...at least a one time payment. We as a culture rather hispanic, african american ,asian whoever better think about our history and culture (lowriding) in a more universal and ever evolving way. so much can change but it starts with us, from within us!! Question is Do you have it n you ? God Bless and keep on Low riding till the wheels fall off!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

nino brown, baby bash, battle loco, marty james ,, this is a badass lowrider song to dipp to.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

another heater


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

mas


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

goggle Krooked fam . 
They are a local 831 rap group coming up. 
not gangster rap. player shit .
we came out on the (just go ) video u can find it on you tube I dont kno how to post it.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess only raza that listen to it can answer it !! Cuz I'm raza homie n sence i been 12 year old i been in to Chicano rap but mainly oldies I don't understand this new black rap !!! Even thou there's lost of black singers that sing oldies but that's oldie not black rap !!! That's all I can say !!frm a veterano point of view !!


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> ALOT OF THESE CHICANO RAPPERS WANNA BANG THEIR HOOD THROUGH OUT THEIR WHOLE CD, I DONT BLAME THEM FOR BEING PROUD, BUT YOU GOTTA MAKE MUSIC EVERYONE WILL BUMP, I WONT ROLL AROUND BUMPING MUSIC BANGIN SUMONE ELSE'S HOOD.:nono:


Very true story?


----------



## CHEVYS-N-LACS (Aug 22, 2013)

This new rap shit is like a Geo on Chinas. Most rap even all the shit we bump from the 90's is about the hood. If the hood is all you know then it will reflect in your words and lifestyle.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree wth S1n3rjp an Chevys-n-lacs !!! On da serio B-) skool is da best an for some of us it allways wll !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

da mo ignant da rap is da betta foe me


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Night owl, Mr.Capone, Conejo, Lil Rob, Lil Wayne, Kid Frost, Mr. Criminal, Drake, most of Chicano rap is trash, garbage and basura.
Spm, lawless is the shit.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Big_Money said:


> Night owl, Mr.Capone, Conejo, Lil Rob, Lil Wayne, Kid Frost, Mr. Criminal, Drake, most of Chicano rap is trash, garbage and basura.
> Spm, lawless is the shit.


Lol u said lawless. Damn u old homie. I like conejos style. And u can't go wrong with some proper dos and brownsides first CDs


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

I digg this song by Mr. Grump Dog feat Tr3 Nut from Everett, WA :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At9x9igTjuI


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

marlo918 said:


> Bottom line fellas...Music is universal! its when people start putting color lines and race lines on it that it truly becomes negative. Kinda like lowriding. Once you grow in the Lord, whether a Catholic, Baptist, Christian whatever and you lowride and and have real respect for each other and learn to talk as men and women then and only then can we as lowriders grow. I hear all kinds of things, Mexicans started this or who let them donks in ...etc as a lover of cars why do most prefer 13s or 14 or 15 inch rims? follow your heart and do what makes you happy... lowriding has always been about doing what you want to your ride to make it your own, that is the beauty of the sport. Racism, racial bigotry and Gangbanging kill our truly unique car culture and when you understand that in any county, city, state that what you do or dont do hurts us all no matter where your from ! no matter what color you are. The thread Black lowriders was an example! To BIg KIta USO...We pray that you get better real soon we love and miss you! Our hearts are with you ! In closing let me say that as a lowrider myself we should be setting aside universal funds as a culture to help those in need with verified life changing medical conditions...at least a one time payment. We as a culture rather hispanic, african american ,asian whoever better think about our history and culture (lowriding) in a more universal and ever evolving way. so much can change but it starts with us, from within us!! Question is Do you have it n you ? God Bless and keep on Low riding till the wheels fall off!


Couldn't agree with you more. Well said!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have'nt smoked weed in two year's and I never been to Texas. but I used to secretly smoke fat one's and bang about 

20 of these track's in MY glasshouse... I love this combo of syrup/Texas/Black/Brown SOUND.. RIP DJ SCREW! 






DOPE HOUSE RECORDS..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

I bump chicano rap mostly.........

Payaso is the best point blank......

I like older chicano rap too like delinquent habits and frank v from proper dos..... Hardest Latin rap artist.....


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Tres delinquentes was a heater. Proper dos. Is the shit. I still have their cassettes I bought at the Pomona indoor swapmeet lol


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. Well said!!!


I agree with most of it. Except the donk part lol keep those in a donk forum please. But low riding is a lifestyle with no boundaries or color lines. Every one adds their own taste to the game.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dusty87ls said:


> I agree with most of it. Except the donk part lol keep those in a donk forum please. But low riding is a lifestyle with *no boundaries* or color lines. Every one adds their own taste to the game.


Bullshit


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> Bullshit


Lol I forgot to add "that should not have " in front of no boundaries


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/uponsun/2010/03/krazy_d_what_happened_after_nw.php


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/uponsun/2010/03/krazy_d_what_happened_after_nw.php


I always thought homeboy was white haha good article


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

this is the best chicano rap song you can play while crusing in your lowider...........

http://youtu.be/rTHgXEGFOCY


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

canadian rap


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll pretty much bump anything by this guy. 









As far as black rappers go i got some viper in the deck uffin:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Its jus music sum lik the sound not wat ppl are saying sum can feel wat sum ppl r saying jus do u n these streets


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Although I don't bump Chicano rap, I do prefer Latino rappers like Big Pun, Cypress Hill, Fat Joe, and the Beatnuts.


----------



## ThOr4z1n3 (May 8, 2014)

This stays in rotation XD

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ZAWGA-I4A


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Serio


lol, someone said, proper dos


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

I have over a thousand Chicano rap albums I download over the years and what I have learned is they suck balls, their beats suck, they sound stupid, dress stupid, everybody looks the same, their lyrics suck. Out of every 200 albums you get an okay album. The quality just doest exists. What i listen to is knightowl conejo stomper and that's about it


----------



## Westcoast_Edge (Apr 14, 2014)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I'll bump what ever, I just don't care for most Chicano rap, but Serio is the shit's!!


Dang this foo looks like a straight wanna be and he sucks at spittin haha.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Westcoast_Edge said:


> Dang this foo looks like a straight wanna be and he sucks at spittin haha.


If you heard all the shit I got serio raps better and produces better beats then 95% of Chicano rappers which is a joke. It's funny to cause serio has better videos and he actually puts hoes in his videos while these other clowns always show gay tatted cholos in their low quatily VHS tapes


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

It may be better than most Chicano rap, but it is still horrible. The only Latino rappers from the West Coast that produce quality is Cypress Hill. Other than that you have to go to the East Coast to find good Latino rappers.


solo20 said:


> If you heard all the shit I got serio raps better and produces better beats then 95% of Chicano rappers which is a joke. It's funny to cause serio has better videos and he actually puts hoes in his videos while these other clowns always show gay tatted cholos in their low quatily VHS tapes


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

That was certified GARBAGE!!!!!!


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dr. Seuss "Cat in a Hat" has better rhymes than that chit!!!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Now this is quality Latino hip hop! :thumbsup:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> It may be better than most Chicano rap, but it is still horrible. The only Latino rappers from the West Coast that produce quality is Cypress Hill. Other than that you have to go to the East Coast to find good Latino rappers.


I don't even count cypresshill cause they don't rep Chicanos,what east coast latino rappers you think is good? Cause I think they are just as garbage as the west


----------



## Boywonder365 (Jan 8, 2012)

Baby Bash, Lucky Luciano, Baeza, Lil Ro, Big Gemini, Yung Blast, Scweez, and Lil Keke just to name a few. There are some mexicanz out there who can rap. These nigs have dope beats, cold ass lyrics and females on their vids, and dont sound like theyre about to shit themselves when they rap. Plus they dont feel the need to add hyna or raza in their lyrics because they understand that we ALL know therye mexican and no matter what other races will always see them as just that, mexican. So they go out there and work hard at making real ass music. real talk y'all look them up. they have everything covered from hood stories to love songs to club songs. You name it. Lil Rob and other similar style music seems repetitive and effortless. Just MY OPINION though. EVERYONE is entitled to one. I can say that I DO NOT prefer black rappers over mexican rappers. Those I listed even somewhat sound like theyre black but def mexicans and I can relate to their hood stories and music way more than anything any black rapper has put out and I have had the opportunity to listen to. Viva la raza y everynoe here look those cats up and show some love to grow their fan base. They need it and theyre EXTREMELY talented. They just cant get the same media attention as black rappers probably because theyre not black.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Everybody forgot one of the ogs in the game, A.L.T.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Classic A.L.T.:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> canadian rap



Haha. Turned out to be worth watching.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

solo20 said:


> I don't even count cypresshill cause they don't rep Chicanos,what east coast latino rappers you think is good? Cause I think they are just as garbage as the west


theres a lot Immortal Technique and Jim Jones for one


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> I'd say 90% of the songs already posted was better than this, too much autotune killed it. I'm not into picking sides, but I have a hard time feeling Norte rap.
> 
> I think Psycho Realm makes more political and intellectual music than shit to cruise to but I bump this song on the regular.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> theres a lot Immortal Technique and Jim Jones for one


They sound like like every other Chicano rapper they =suck balls


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

my homie berner,mex raper


----------



## Tony_jr_LGND (Oct 8, 2014)

Plain and simple, a lot of chicano rappers suck and are corny, imo good rappers although heavily norte affiliated rappers i listen to are Tito B & Big Tone


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Mexican rap needs more accordions


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony_jr_LGND said:


> Plain and simple, a lot of chicano rappers suck and are corny, imo good rappers although heavily norte affiliated rappers i listen to are Tito B & Big Tone


Tito and big tone are ******* like the peceta Wolverine


----------



## Tony_jr_LGND (Oct 8, 2014)

Big Tone and Tito B are good imo but it depends on peoples tastes, for the most part production is pretty good imo especially on big tones last album, Another good one is spm, ive only heard a couple of his songs but they were good


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Last time I saw 4 Mexican guys in a all crip blue regal 

Bumping "YG" ( who claims to b blood) and the song was called "my *****"

Not sure if you all are familiar with it but I think it wins the competition on how many times you can say ***** on a song..

And like I said these were Spanish/ English speaking Mexicans numbing this ... It was comedy to see that..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^ bumping this ^


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony_jr_LGND said:


> Big Tone and Tito B are good imo but it depends on peoples tastes, for the most part production is pretty good imo especially on big tones last album, Another good one is spm, ive only heard a couple of his songs but they were good


SPM is a convicted child molester


----------



## Tony_jr_LGND (Oct 8, 2014)

Marty McFly said:


> SPM is a convicted child molester


i never knew that, his music was still good though


----------



## Tony_jr_LGND (Oct 8, 2014)

aphustle said:


> Last time I saw 4 Mexican guys in a all crip blue regal
> 
> Bumping "YG" ( who claims to b blood) and the song was called "my *****"
> 
> ...


Well it's not like they're crips, and its not like you have to be black to bump black rap, but i do see why you find it ironic


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Last time I saw 4 Mexican guys in a all crip blue regal
> 
> Bumping "YG" ( who claims to b blood) and the song was called "my *****"
> 
> ...


"Crip Blue" 









































:facepalm:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^

Yep if you got blue rags hanging from the steering column cauz it matches ur paint wouldn't that be crip blue" 

And the point is that almost all Latinos here are all about "blue" cauz we south Cali and the "Norten'os" are all red "blood" color..

It was just funny../ but I'm glad all that shyt is loosing it's value Ina way...


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> Tito and big tone are ******* like the peceta Wolverine


LoL this coming from a moco hangaround that lives in Norcal but too pussy to leave his house. In LA and San Diego he calls his members ******* and ***** but he cant do that shit up here...so the pinche moco blanco is under self imposed house arrest lol


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

wolverine said:


> LoL this coming from a moco hangaround that lives in Norcal but too pussy to leave his house. In LA and San Diego he calls his members ******* and ***** but he cant do that shit up here...so the pinche moco blanco is under self imposed house arrest lol


Bro why you so mad


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> Bro why you so mad


Mad? Ho cant you read i put lol twice..


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Marty you left the laughing devils teritory ?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

wolverine said:


> Mad? Ho cant you read i put lol twice..


 2 lols =mad.... google it cuhh


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> Marty you left the laughing devils teritory ?


 Stomping on these Nor Cal *******, trill palabra, serio pero, lanetta, oda lay


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> Stomping on these Nor Cal *******, trill palabra, serio pero, lanetta, oda lay


SIMON CARNAL,

ITS SUR SIDE POR VIDA, FUCK THEM NORTE MAYATEROS HOLMESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Listen up chickenlips..you N Typical cock sucker are both some fake ass G's. Stick to the racist shit, you can't hang with real gangster shit.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

wolverine said:


> Listen up chickenlips..you N Typical cock sucker are both some fake ass G's. Stick to the racist shit, you can't hang with real gangster shit.


you love me admit it, mi amor carnal. every post is dedicated to me ese


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> Stomping on these Nor Cal *******, trill palabra, serio pero, lanetta, oda lay


Those slacks and button up u wore the other day to tower cafe say otherwise culero.....


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> Those slacks and button up u wore the other day to tower cafe say otherwise culero.....


I wear sweat shirt khakis and crocasacks


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

wolverine said:


> Listen up chickenlips..you N Typical cock sucker are both some fake ass G's. Stick to the racist shit, you can't hang with real gangster shit.


You mad


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> I wear sweat shirt khakis and crocasacks


They say that the holes in crocs is where ur dignity spills out of :rofl:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> They say that the holes in crocs is where ur dignity spills out of :rofl:


Dignity is overrated bro I'm about that life I'm a real G, lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lol


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> You mad


Im not mad ******, but u a bitch made racist. Years of multiple accounts on LIL and talkin that racist shit under all of em. You the OG lowridin biggot puto.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Marty never been seen in Northern California. 
Even other Majestic members can vouch on this

Serious Marty lets get a beer and watch a GIANTS game


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Marty never been seen in Northern California.
> Even other Majestic members can vouch on this
> 
> Serious Marty lets get a beer and watch a GIANTS game


 Fuck the Giants:twak:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

wolverine said:


> Im not mad ******, but u a bitch made racist. Years of multiple accounts on LIL and talkin that racist shit under all of em. You the OG lowridin biggot puto.


 Let the butthurt flow through you...........:roflmao: Multiple accounts? GTFO


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

wolverine said:


> Im not mad ******, but u a bitch made racist. Years of multiple accounts on LIL and talkin that racist shit under all of em. You the OG lowridin biggot puto.


:rofl: to teh angriez topic you go, thin skinned ******


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

70monte805 said:


> :rofl: to teh angriez topic you go, thin skinned ******


Like i give a fuck...some straight retarded mothafuckers on here


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

wolverine said:


> Like i give a fuck...some straight retarded mothafuckers on here


:rofl:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> Fuck the Giants:twak:


:buttkick:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> Fuck the Giants:twak:


well Fuck u buddy GIANTS gonna win u hoe
so u ever gonna go to a show up in Northern California


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> well Fuck u buddy GIANTS gonna win u hoe
> so u ever gonna go to a show up in Northern California


 I work 5 days, then fly home every Friday night


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So no time to visit esjmami huh


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> well Fuck u buddy GIANTS gonna win u hoe
> so u ever gonna go to a show up in Northern California


Congratulations they did that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Boywonder365 said:


> Baby Bash, Lucky Luciano, Baeza, Lil Ro, Big Gemini, Yung Blast, Scweez, and Lil Keke just to name a few. There are some mexicanz out there who can rap. These nigs have dope beats, cold ass lyrics and females on their vids, and dont sound like theyre about to shit themselves when they rap. Plus they dont feel the need to add hyna or raza in their lyrics because they understand that we ALL know therye mexican and no matter what other races will always see them as just that, mexican. So they go out there and work hard at making real ass music. real talk y'all look them up. they have everything covered from hood stories to love songs to club songs. You name it. Lil Rob and other similar style music seems repetitive and effortless. Just MY OPINION though. EVERYONE is entitled to one. I can say that I DO NOT prefer black rappers over mexican rappers. Those I listed even somewhat sound like theyre black but def mexicans and I can relate to their hood stories and music way more than anything any black rapper has put out and I have had the opportunity to listen to. Viva la raza y everynoe here look those cats up and show some love to grow their fan base. They need it and theyre EXTREMELY talented. They just cant get the same media attention as black rappers probably because theyre not black.


Lil Keke is black


----------

